#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  GSP 2, Hoorn geladen 3 weg top (eerste foto's!!)

## michiel

Een tijdje geleden was er discussie over het GSP dat een tijd geleden is opgestart. (ff zoeken voor meer informatie)
Toen der tijd was ik wat aan het klooien met simulatie proggies om een laag sectie te maken voor een dergelijke top. Omdat er mensen waren die het ontwerp van michel (quasi hoorn loaded 15"er) niet helemaal zagen zitten heb ik mijn ideeën uitgewerkt. De eerste tekening zijn al klaar. Zitten nog wat foutjes in en zijn niet 100% volledig. Maar het is voldoende om wat mee te doen.

Het betreft een 3-weg hoorn geladen top. De laag sectie is een mix vorm tussen bass reflex en een rear loaded hoorn. Onder andere bekent van EV (MTL sub kasten). De laag sectie is ontworpen voor de *B&C 15PL40*, een willekeurig gekozen driver zal waarschijnlijk niet gaan werken!!
De mid sectie is een hoorn geladen 10". Niet veel bijzonders. Deze kan eventueel met fase plug uitgevoerd worden om het HF gedrag van de 10"er te verbeteren en zo de compressie driver te ontlasten. Gevolg is een rustiger geluids beeld (ook afhankelijk van de gebruikte compressie driver). De gebruikte 10"er komt niet zo nauw, zolang deze maar goed presteert in een hoorn (sterke aandrijving). Ik zal in de nog wel eens een lijstje met geschikte units maken.
De hoog sectie ga ik me niet mee bemoeien. Het enige wat ik hier over zeg is het volgende: Zorg dat de compressie driver/hoorn combo laag genoeg komt om goed aan te sluiten op de 10"er. Hu rekening met het voglende, afhankelijk van de gebruikte 10"er loopt deze tot 1300-1800 Hz. Het HF gedeelte moet dus zo laag komen. De exacte waarde kan ik niet zeggen. Ik heb weinig ervaring met mid hoorns. (misschien is er iemand die hier een goede voorspelling over kan maken???)

De top begint bij zo'n 100 Hz al. Dus zou, mits de max spl hoog genoeg is. Gecombineerd kunnen worden met de 18" M-horn van Frederik en Contour. 

Zoals eerder gezegt kan de mid hoorn met fase plug uitgevoerd worden. Als hier vraag naar is wil ik dit stukje wel even bestuderen en een poging wagen om een goed werkende fase plug voor deze hoorn te ontwikkelen...


Dit is het geworden: 

http://www24.brinkster.com/michielr/GSP_2-z.jpg

http://www24.brinkster.com/michielr/GSP_2-t.jpg

Zoals je ziet zijn de tekening nog niet perfect. De hoog sectie ontbreekt nog, even als een extra plaat om de 10"er op de monteren, handvaten, conector plaatjes en dergelijke.
Dit heb ik grotendeels expres weg gealten zodat de gene die gaat bouwen zelf nog het een en ander naar zijn hand kan zetten. Zoals bijvoorbeeld de hoog sectie. Waarschijnlijk kan deze niet coaxiaal gemonteerd worden in de mid of laag hoorn. Deze kan op de kast, of tussen de mid en laaf sectie worden gemonteerd. 
Eventuele verstviging zit er ook niet in. Maar het is sterk aan te raden om in de achter kamer van de laag sectie een schot aan te brengen.

Plaatjes van de simulatie zijn tijdelijk van het net. Deze zal ik zo spoedig mogelijk toevoegen.

Mochten er nog vragen zijn, of zie je een fout in het ontwerp/tekening dan kun je altijd contact met me opnemen!


Greoten, michiel

----------


## wout

Ik krijg de links niet geopend...

The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door wout_
> 
> Ik krijg de links niet geopend...



ik wel, links werken dus......

----------


## ronny

de links in je browser plakken dan gaat het wel.

----------


## wout

Oké ik ook nu, moest ze alleen even knippen en plakken.
Mijn fout....

The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door wout_
> 
> Oké ik ook nu, moest ze alleen even knippen en plakken.
> Mijn fout....
> 
> The leader knows, Dateq



Klopt, Brinkster wil graag mensen aan het werk zetten geloof ik. :Big Grin:

----------


## Contour

Hallo Michiel,

Welke spreiding van de 10" hoorn denk je dat dit ontwerp gaat leveren? Natuurlijk zal de spreiding van de frequentie afhangen (minder spreiding bij hogere frequenties) maar wat schat je ongeveer? Dit bepaald wel een beetje welke 2" hoorn er in aanmerking komt. Persoonlijk denk ik aan iets van 75x45 graden...

O ja, een faseplug plaatsen daarmee verander je direct het oppervlak van de hoornhals (grotere compressie) dus zou er een faseplug gebruikt gaan worden dan zul je de hoorn wel een beetje moeten aanpassen omdat hij anders niet meer goed zal werken.

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Over de spreiding kan ik neit veel nuttigs zeggen. Dit ten eerste omdat het (zoals je zegt) frekwentie afhankelijk is. Ten tweede, omdat ik geen ervaring heb dergelijke hoorns in de praktijk. Het komt er dus op neer dat ik geen goede schatting kan geven over deze gevens. Het lijkt me dat dergelijke gegevens gemten moeten worden om er iets over te zeggen. Ik hecht so wie so niet veel waarde aan de spreaing die een fabrikant/ontwerper opgeeft omdat dit in veel gevallen een grof gemiddelde is. 
Ik zou zeggen, wacht het proto type af... 
Ik moet er ook even bij zeggen dat de kast niet ontworpen is voor echte long throw toepassingen. De throw van de 15" zal ook niet echt denderend zijn, en dan een combo maken met een long throw 10"er schiet niet op geloof ik.

De fase plug is voor mij ook nog een redelijk groot zwart gat. Maar als je een fase plug/hoorn combo zo gaat ontwerpen dat oppervlakte en curve weinig verandert worden dan heb je in feite weinig verandert!
De truuk zit um geloof ik meer in het verkleinen van het volume van de ingesloten lucht tussen de driver en de hals (voor de leken onder ons: wat als laag doorlaat filter wekrt).

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Stel dat je een hoorn met een faseplug heb gemaakt. Als we nu een doosnede langs het hoornpad bekijken dan zien we dus een bepaalde oppervlakte met in het midden een oppervlakte gevormt door de faseplug. Deze oppervlakte van de faseplug moet afgetrokken worden van de oppervlakte die de hoorn zou hebben zonder faseplug voorbeeld:

doorsnede hoorn is ter plekke 40x40cm = 1600cm2

Faseplug heeft op die plaats een diameter van 10cm = 240cm2

Het effectieve hoornoppervalk is dus 1600-240=1360cm2

Op elke plaats tussen begin van de hoorn (x=0) en het eind van de hoorn (x=hoornlengte) kan deze oppervlakte dus berekend worden als de geometrie van de hoorn en faseplug bekend zijn. In feite moet je echter de omgekeerde weg bewandelen. Uitgaande van bijvoorbeeld een exponentieel verloop en een bekende vorm van de buitenkant van de hoorn (bijv. conisch) kunnen dan de noodzakelijk afmetingen van de faseplug berekend worden.

Dat de faseplug de hoeveelheid lucht moet minimaliseren is maar ten dele waar kijk maar eens hoeveel liter inhoud een gebruikelijke faseplug heeft, dit valt reuze mee in vergelijking tot de hoeveelheid lucht in de hoorn.

De faseplug zorgt er vooral voor dat er geen uitdovingen kunnen optreden omdat de golven die vanaf verschillende plekken van de konus vertrekken met elkaar kunnen interfereren. De faseplug zit er immers tussen. Alleen de buitenkant van de konus ziet als het ware de hoorn, de binnenkant kijkt tegen de faseplug aan die op x=0 meestal de vorm van de konus benadert.

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Zoasl belooft hier een plaatje van de simulatie: http://www24.brinkster.com/michielr/top_Maxspl.jpg

De rode lijn geeft de laagsectie aan, de zwarte lijn geeft de 10" mid hoorn aan. Het HF gedrag van de mid hoorn is ook afhankelijk van de gebruikte 10"er. Dus ga er niet van uit dat deze exact zoals de simulatie er uit zal zien.

----------


## luc2366

voor de geïnteresseerden: prototype is bijna af...

----------


## Mathijs

De link werkt hier niet. toegang verboden.

Ik ben erg benieuwd. Helaas.

----------


## michiel

Ff knippen en plakken. Brinkster is een beetje vervelend met dit soort dingen...

----------


## michiel

Hier wat foto's van het proto type van luc2366

http://groups.msn.com/luidsprekers/g...msnw?Page=Last

----------


## michiel

Nog even een toelichting op de foto's.

De konstructie van het proto type is lekker goedkoop gehouden. Uiteraard is het aan te raden om de kasten uiteindelijk van fatsoenlijk multiplex te maken. 
Het proto type word gebruikt om er achter te komen hoe de versteviging zo efficient mogelijk gebruikt kan worden. Voor plaatsen waar geen wtw bracing mogelijk is heb ik bijna een geoptimaliseerde rib bedacht in samenwerking met de mensen van het hifi forum. Dit ga ik eerst op een andere kast uit proberen. Het id is om met een zo gering mogelijk gewicht de panelen zo stijf mogelijk te maken. Natuurlijk komen we bij een top als deze dan in de knoop met resonantie'sin het HF en MF gebied. De ribben houden eigenlijk allen wall flexing tegen en zullen bij subs efficienter zijn. Maar wie weet werkt het hier ook...

Misschien leuk als er iemand met een meetsetje het een en ander kan meten aan het proto type? Dan kan ik ten minste nog wat foutjes uit het ontwerp weg poetsen om zo een optimaal mogelijk eind ontwerp te verkrijgen.

----------


## CyberNBD

De toppen die enige tijd geleden dezelfde geacht werden als het GSP2 project zijn inmiddels ook af/getest en goedgekeurd  :Big Grin:  (Ralph heeft ze afgelopen weekend gehoord op klus):
http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/X15stack.jpg
Tegen carnaval zijn er als het goed is 8 stuks af.

----------


## luc2366

more details tom, more... had de foto idd al een tijdje geleden opgemerkt. eigen ontwerp of gekopieerd?

----------


## ralph

De toppen die Cyber heeft gebouwd heb ik afgelopen zaterdag op een house feestje mogen horen.
Was onder de indruk van het resultaat!
Mooi open, sprankelend hoog.
Door de sonore teringherrie die gedraaid werd door dj;s die ook nog een keer geen enkel benul hadden waarom het zo brak klonk als alle rooie ledjes omhoog vlogen was het mid nogal afwezig, maar bij een dj die een tik op zn vingers van Iko had gekregenm en die wel de knoppen netjes behandelde mijn conclusie: Topkast met hoog rendement, blijft erg strak klinken.
Moet wel in coimbinatie met een flinke stapel subjes worden  gebruikt en door het zeer gerichte afstralenb zal je snel aan meerdere topkasten vastzitten, maar dat kan ik alleen maar een pluspunt van deze kast noemen.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ziet er veelbelovend uit , zijn hier ook tekeningen beschikbaar van deze top ? Of blijvt het ontwerp bij de eigenaar ?
Ziet er strak uit zo'n stapeltje , misschien is een vergelijking met het GSP2 ?

M.V.G

----------


## CyberNBD

Ontwerp komt van Rob en Michel, maar die hebben vanwege de overstap op funktion one indertijd het ontwerp een beetje links laten liggen.  Zo is het uiteindelijk bij ons (iko en mij) terechtgekomen en hebben we er maar es werk van gemaakt.  Natuurlijk staat de X voor die 15 er niet voor niks grin, het ontwerp wordt dus, in overleg met rob en michel, niet vrijgegeven :Wink: .  Verder zal het, als de top helemaal af is ook vrij lastig zijn om em te kopiëren, omdat er een custom made polyester frontplaat inkomt.
Systeem is volledig actief gefilterd, totaal is dus een 4weg systeem, en wordt aangestuurd door 2x LEM DX26plus, en 4 QSC PL versterkers, namelijk PL2.0/4.0/4.0/6.0.

----------


## luc2366

polyester frontplaat? met welk doel/nut? is dit en hoorn? Tom, jou kast is dus 15+8+2 als ik het goed heb?

----------


## CyberNBD

15/8/1 !!!  Ben juist blij dat ik van de 2" afben  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  dus zeg dat nooit meer   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Poliester frontplaat heeft eigenlijk vooral met bouwgemak en stevigheid te maken.
En er wordt nog gewerkt aan een eventuele faseplug, dus die kan er dan gelijk in verwerkt worden.

----------


## michiel

Om dat ontwerp nu ineens niet vrij te geven is een beetje vreemd. In een discussie laatst werd aan gegeven dat het ontwerp voor iedereen toegankelijk is! Het zal me ook nix verbazen als de tekeningen al bij tich mensen op de hardeschijf staat. Het is dat ik de tekening zelf nooit op geslagen heb....
Maargoed, die disscussie toen was wel een beetje de aanleiding voor mij om een dergelijk projectje te maken dat voor altijd voor iedereen toegankelijk blijft. Wel moet ik er bij zeggen (en dat heb ik in het begin ook gedaan) dat het voor mij de eerste 3 weg hoorn geladen top is die ik heb mogen ontwerpen. Daarnaast heb ik voor de laagsectie een beetje trickie constructie gekozen. Makkelijk te bouwen, maar er is vrij weinig over bekent bij mij. Je moet het zien als een kruizing tussen bass reflex en hoorn. Familie van de rear loaded hoorn dus. De voordelen zijn onderonderen: makkelijke constructie, hoog rendement, compact en vrij hoge belasting. Nadeeltje is de kleine bandbreedte (90 Hz tot 200-220 Hz).
De simulatie's kunnen niet exact weergeven wat er straks gaat gebeuren. Het blijft een beetje gissen of het nu goed of slecht uitpakt, maar daar komen we binnenkort achter. Uiteraard ga ik er van uit dat het positief uitpakt! :Smile: 

Ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd wat mijn creactie doet naast de creatie van rob en michel. Als er straks serieuze kasten van de gsp 2 worden gemaakt (uiteraard met geoptimaliseerd verstvigings plan en een goed stuk multiplex) zou ik graag een verglijk mee willen maken.

Het zal ook van groot belang zijn om dergelijke kasten met een fatsoenlijke processor en een bak vermogen aan te sturen. Om de processor goed in te kunnen stellen denk ik dat er gemeten moet worden (helaas past dit niet in mijn budget...).

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:In een discussie laatst werd aan gegeven dat het ontwerp voor iedereen toegankelijk is!



Ik neem aan dat je hiermee doelt op het GSP 1 en/of 2.  Laat het duidelijk zijn dat die X15 daar niks mee te maken heeft, dus ik zie niet in waarom het vreemd zou zijn het ontwerp dan niet vrij te geven.  Ik wil ook es wat unieks hebben  :Wink: .  Vrijdag gaat deze kast trouwens aan de computer om eea te meten als het goed is, en wordtie ook ff langs een Res2 geplaatst.
De kast is ondertussen al op verschillende feestjes gebruikt, zonder iedere keer extreem veel te moeten veranderen aan de settings om een goede klank te krijgen.  Afstellen doe je naar mijn idee ook grotendeels op het gehoor.  We hebben em al es helemaal rechtgetrokken, maar dat klonk echt nergens meer naar.  Wel mooi om te zien waar eventuele dips en pieken zitten.  En met het vermogen ben ik het volledig eens.  Ik heb inmiddels al verschillende versterkers achter de set geprobeerd, ook Crown MA5000VZ en consoorten, maar tot nu toe vind ik het met de PLlen nog altijd het warmste en strakste klinken.

----------


## michiel

Ik geloof dat ik nu iets gruwelijk door elkaar zit te halen. Als ik het nu wel goed begrijp zijn jullie verder gegaan met de tekening van het gsp 1 (van michel en rob???), en het geoptimaliseerde kastje hou je voor je zelf? In dat geval is het heel logisch dat je het niet vrij geeft. 
Zelf ben ik uiteraard ook al druk bezig geweest met het volgende project. Een 15" hoorn geladen die de 800 Hz toch wel moet halen. Mid unit kan dan heel erg compect gehouden worden. Dit moet wel echt longthrow worden. En helaas word dit niet vrij gegeven. 
Ik hoop ook wat te doen met een op het eerste oog zeer veel belovende 12" driver voor een compact hoorn topje. 

Je kan GSP 2 eigenlijk zien als een soort reclame stunt. ik hoop binnenkort namelijk naar de kvk te stappen om op een legale manier mijn creatie op de markt te brengen. Omdat we nu tpch al bezig zijn  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ik pak het adio gebeure zeer breed aan. PA, hifi, car in waag me op alle gebieden. Mocht ik echt een leuk bedrijfje uit de grond kunnen stampen dan denk ik dat het hofd doel is om systemen op maat te ontwerpen en door vakkundige in elkaar te zetten (cnc frezen bij grote aantallen zou dan mogelijk moeten zijn). 

Maar nu genoeg hierover, terug naar het GSP.... Nog vragen? ik geloof dat ik ongeveer alles al kwijt ben over de kast wat ik wou vertellen.

----------


## CyberNBD

We halen denk ik inderdaad eea door mekaar  :Smile:   Het ontwerp waar mijn kast naar gebouwd is bestaat al van voor er ook maar sprake was van een GSP, en heeft er dus helemaal niks mee te maken, in tegenstelling met wat sommige mensen enige tijd geleden ook al dachten.  En idd moet nu ook nog ff geoptimaliseerd worden, maar is in deze versie ook al erg goed bruikbaar.

----------


## Iko

Hoi, 

Na dat de kastjes klaar waren en de luidsperkers er in lagen zijn we gaan testen. Er zit helemaal niks in van filters of iets. Ik heb dit alleen maar op het gehoor gedaan en verder niks met meten of iets dergelijks. Crossover punten heb ik ook op het gehoor gedaan en met behulp van wat info over de luidsprekers zelf. Toen alles helemaal klaar was heb ik er eens een analyser opgezet en nog een paar kleine aanpassinge aangedaan. 

Dus om te zegge dat er geen budget is om je toppen te meten of iets vind ik een beetje onzin. 

Ook als je de plannen vrij gaat geven gaan mensen deze toppen bouwen. Er zitten geen schama's van filters of iets bij dus men moet zelf gaan klooie. Ik vraag me maar zeer af of dat net zo goed lukt als dat bij ons is gelukt. Zo komen er dus de zelfde kasten in omloop die NIET klinken. Ik denk dat je dus zo je eigen product snel naar de knoppe helpt...


Greeetzz Iko

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> 
> 
> Ook als je de plannen vrij gaat geven gaan mensen deze toppen bouwen. Er zitten geen schama's van filters of iets bij dus men moet zelf gaan klooie. Ik vraag me maar zeer af of dat net zo goed lukt als dat bij ons is gelukt. Zo komen er dus de zelfde kasten in omloop die NIET klinken. Ik denk dat je dus zo je eigen product snel naar de knoppe helpt...
> 
> 
> Greeetzz Iko



Hier gaat iets fout denk ik.





> citaat:Zo komen er dus de zelfde kasten in omloop die NIET klinken.



Nu geloof ik dat jullie het kastje van het GSP 1 hebben afgeleidt (of het is nog steeds niet duidelijk voor mij[xx(]), maar het kastje wat ik heb is daar NIET van afgeleidt. De 15" hoorn is bij mij het zelfde principe als de EV 18" MTL-1X, maar dan een heel stuk kleiner, en voor het 90-200 Hz gebied.
Ik heb hiervoor gekozen omdat dit niet te moeilijk te bouwen is, compact is en precies dat gebied weergeeft wat met een "normale" hoorn haast niet te doen is in een handelbare kast.  

Op de eerste plaats wou ik alleen een basis neer zetten waar mensen zelf op verder moeten denken. Op de tekening staan alleen de laag sectie en de mid sectie. Wat er met het hoog gebeurt mag ieder voor zich beslissen. En hier is gelijk een stuk kennis nosig. Het is immers niet zo dat alle drivers goed in een dergelijke kast passen. Daar naast heb ik totaal niet na gedacht over handvaten, connector plaatjes en ruimte voor een rooster en/of schuim.
Ook de filtering en aansturing heb ik niet veel over te zeggen. Alleen dat het volledig actief en met processor moet gebeuren om een echt lekker resultaat te krijgen. 
Het lijkt me op zich wel leuk om eens te meten en op deze manier de optimale instellingen te vinden om het laatste stukje er uit te persen. Natuurlijk moet er ook gewoon geluistert worden. Maar je weet dan nooit of je echt alles uit je set haalt.





> citaat:Ook als je de plannen vrij gaat geven gaan mensen deze toppen bouwen. Er zitten geen schama's van filters of iets bij dus men moet zelf gaan klooie. Ik vraag me maar zeer af of dat net zo goed lukt als dat bij ons is gelukt.



Als ik meer weet over filtering en/of aansturing dan laat ik dat echt wel ff weten. Maar onderwerpje kan ik beter aan anderen over laten. Ik heb namelijk niet zoveel trek om veel geld te steken in een onderzoek naar de juiste aansturing ok vervolgens met een stel kasten te komen zitten die ik zelf niet kan gebruiken (nu kan ik het niet gebruiken, over enkele jaren misschien wel). Ten eerste heb ik dat geld niet, en ten tweede is het voor mij niet eens rendabel om hier geld in te steken. Laat die mensen die werkelijk wat aan dit product hebben en het geld hebben dat doen. Ik zet de basis neer.

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:Nu geloof ik dat jullie het kastje van het GSP 1 hebben afgeleidt (of het is nog steeds niet duidelijk voor mij),







> citaat:We halen denk ik inderdaad eea door mekaar  Het ontwerp waar mijn kast naar gebouwd is bestaat al van voor er ook maar sprake was van een GSP, en heeft er dus helemaal niks mee te maken, in tegenstelling met wat sommige mensen enige tijd geleden ook al dachten.



Hoevaak moet ik nou nog zeggen dat het X15 kastje NIET!! van het GSP 1 komt. Lezen blijkt ook een kunst te zijn... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Iko

En als je nou even goed leest zie je ook dat het mij er alleen maar om gaat dat ONZE X15's NIET worden na gebouwt.. Omdat ik dan dus bang ben dat er slechte toppen in oploop komen die er het zelfde uitzien en de zelfde naam hebben.. Alleen dus niet klinke..


't Blijft moeilijk..


Greetzz Iko

----------


## michiel

Ik maak hieruit op dat je iets naar mij toe duidelijk wil maken:





> citaat:Zo komen er dus de zelfde kasten in omloop die NIET klinken. Ik denk dat je dus zo [u]je</u> eigen product snel naar de knoppe helpt...



Ik voel me namelijk aangesproken door het woordje "je"...

Ik geloof dat het nu wel duidelijk is. En er komt meteen een andere vraag in mij op. Waarom in ***snaam over die X15 beginnen in dit topic als het geen ene moer te maken heeft met GSP 1 of 2?! Ik denk dat daar een groot deel van de onduidelijkheid uit voort is gekomen.

----------


## CyberNBD

Is gepost juist met de reden dat enige tijd geleden gedacht werd dat ik achter het verwijderen van het GSP 1 topic zat, om zo mijn top geheim te kunenn houden, wat dus niet zo is.  Maargoed, begin alweer spijt te krijgen dat ik hier nog iets post en hou het hier dus ook bij.  Als iemand nog vragen heeft mailtie maar ofzo.

----------


## Iko

Omdat iedereen denkt dat onze toppen GSP's zijn... Daarom heeft Tom een linkje geplaatst van onze toppen, omdat we ook ons resultaat wilden laten zien van onze kastjes.. 

Als je je aangesproken voelt door dat woordje je, is dat niet de bedoeling, maar het geen meer over de algemene je.. Uitgezonderd van jou natuurlijk. 

Andere vraag die bij mij opkomt is wat jij met dit project wilt bereiken? Want je heb een 3 weg kasje gemaakt waarvan je nog niet eens een processor instelling kan maken om te kijken of deze klinkt. Dus uiteindelijk weet je ook niet of deze toppen echt iets worden of dat het een flop wordt.. 

Greetzz Iko

----------


## michiel

> citaat: _Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Omdat iedereen denkt dat onze toppen GSP's zijn... Daarom heeft Tom een linkje geplaatst van onze toppen, omdat we ook ons resultaat wilden laten zien van onze kastjes..



Persoonlijk zou ik in dat geval een ander topic openen. Maar genoeg hier over, voor mij is het nu eindelijk duidelijk. :Big Grin: 





> citaat:Als je je aangesproken voelt door dat woordje je, is dat niet de bedoeling, maar het geen meer over de algemene je.. Uitgezonderd van jou natuurlijk.








> citaat:
> Andere vraag die bij mij opkomt is wat jij met dit project wilt bereiken? Want je heb een 3 weg kasje gemaakt waarvan je nog niet eens een processor instelling kan maken om te kijken of deze klinkt. Dus uiteindelijk weet je ook niet of deze toppen echt iets worden of dat het een flop wordt..



Waar maak je uit op dat ik geen instelling kan maken? Ik geloof dat ik alleen aangaf dat het mij verstandig lijkt om naast het afstellen op gehoor OOK te meten om meer zekerheid te krijgen en mogelijke foutjes weg te poetsen. Dit uit aard van het streven naar perfectie.
Waarschijnlijk zou ik zelf inderdaad geen instelling kunnen maken (heb van m'n leven nog niet met een dergelijke processor mogen spelen) maar ik kan heel goed aangeven waar de x-0ver punten moeten liggen, en wat het rendement van de laag en mid sectie zijn (gegevens uit simulatie). 
Looptijd verschillen kunnen nog berekent worden, en dat zal waarschijnlijk ook gebeuren. 

Zoals ik al aangaf heb ik de basis van een kast gegeven waar anderen op verder moeten gaan. Het product wat ik hier lever is niet compleet. Ik streef ook niet naar een compleet product. Als iemand dit concept tot in de puntjes wil uitwerken is dat prima. Maar komt er een andere kerel die dit wil maken om aan z'n 20 jaar oude hifi ampjes te gooien met een stel flut filters, dan heb ik daar ook geen probleem mee. Ik heb immers erbij gezegt dat een goede aansturing van groot belang is om een goed resultaat te krijgen. En daar hoort uiteindelijk een goed ingestelde processor ook bij. En wat het mij uit waar die instelling vandaan komt. Als het goed is is het goed.

Dus kort samengevat van wat IK wil bereiken: Een basis product wat het voor de mensen met een iets kleiner budget en een creative geest in combinatie met een goed verstand van zaken mogelijk maakt om een stel fatsoenlijke topjes in huis te halen. Ik wil helemaal geen kant en klare bouwdoos leveren dat door elke #@$ in elkaar gezet kan worden. Ik vind dat iedereen zijn eigen ideeen moet uitwerken in zijn eigen set. Met de basis die ik nu aanbied blijft er een groot deel over voor de gene die deze basis aan neemt. 
Kun jij hier niet mee uit de veten, vraag dan hulp bij mensen die er wel mee uit de voeten kunnen, of ga opzoek naar een kant en klaar bouwpaket.

----------


## Iko

Ok dan snap ik het aardig. Maar wil je dit doen als een winstgevend iets of alleen maar om mensen te helpen? Wamt a;s je het uit winstgevend zichtpunt doet moet je nog naar eens terug lezen naar wat ik heb gescreven over dat er dan toppen inomloop komen die niet meer klinken.. Ook al maakt het je niet uit hoe ze gaan klinken, als iemand ze wil bouwen wil hij ze eerst ergens horen, dus gaat hij bij een collega luisteren die de toppen al heeft. Nou als die collega niet echt weet hoe alles zit en de toppen dus niet klinken zal jou nieuwe klant echt niet die toppen gaan kopen die niet klinken bij 1 bepaald persoon.



Moeten we je echt alles steeds 3x vertellen ? of lees de postings eens over gewoon..

Greetzz Iko

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Ok dan snap ik het aardig. Maar wil je dit doen als een winstgevend iets of alleen maar om mensen te helpen? Wamt a;s je het uit winstgevend zichtpunt doet moet je nog naar eens terug lezen naar wat ik heb gescreven over dat er dan toppen inomloop komen die niet meer klinken.. Ook al maakt het je niet uit hoe ze gaan klinken, als iemand ze wil bouwen wil hij ze eerst ergens horen, dus gaat hij bij een collega luisteren die de toppen al heeft. Nou als die collega niet echt weet hoe alles zit en de toppen dus niet klinken zal jou nieuwe klant echt niet die toppen gaan kopen die niet klinken bij 1 bepaald persoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Moeten we je echt alles steeds 3x vertellen ? of lees de postings eens over gewoon..
> 
> Greetzz Iko



Niet winst gevend. Op z'n hoogst een aanstoot tot mond op mond reclame. Als ik er echt iets uit wil halen ben ik natuurlijk een rund als ik een niet volledig product neerzet.

----------


## Iko

Ok, dan snappen we elkaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## michiel

[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]Eindelijk. Begon al lamme habdjes te krijgen van het typen.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overdrive

En hebben jullie al de speakers erin hangen?
Ben nieuwsgierig [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Groeten Joost

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> En hebben jullie al de speakers erin hangen?
> Ben nieuwsgierig []
> 
> Groeten Joost



Nope, moetn nog even een datum prikken. Ik heb vandaag al even gerelegelt dat we in het pand van m'n werk kunnen. Daar kunnen we iets meer herrie schoppen dan hier (thuis), en kunnen we er voor de grap een stel Mach Ballister subjes onderleggen. Misschien zelfs even een lekker zware powersoft amp erop hangen.
Ik ga ook nog even wat mensen benaderen of we het kastje straks misschien aan een meet setje kunnen hangen....

Zodra er wat gedaan is, komt er uitgebreid verslag!!!

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> En hebben jullie al de speakers erin hangen?
> Ben nieuwsgierig []
> 
> Groeten Joost



de driver, hoorn en midwoofer zitten al op z'n plaats! nu is het afwachten wanneer we de verre trip naar Nederland kunnen/moeten maken

----------


## PowerSound

Lucas, ik kom mee, pak ik een lab mee.  :Wink:

----------


## Overdrive

Het is dat ik uit Groningen kom, anders kom je em wel ff aan wat EV versterkers hangen (bv P3000) met een klark + laptop ertussen  :Smile: .

Groeten Joost

----------


## michiel

Kan waarschijnlijk een rackje powersoft ampjes regelen met heel veel kilo wattjes... Wacht nog even op een reactie van m'n baas.
Een fatsoenlijk processortje zou wel leuk zijn. er zal toch wel het een en ander bijgespijkert moeten worden. 

Powersound, een labje onder deze top is misschien net te veel van het goede. Maar het zou toch zeker wel leuk zijn!!!

we moeten in de kerstvakantie toch wel eeng eschikte datum kunnen prikken denk ik.

----------


## PowerSound

Kan altijd amprack PL2's meenemen maar daar zit een DBX DRPA in.

----------


## Iko

Als je ze gaat testen ergens in de buurt van Utrecht, willen wij misschien ook nog wel opdrave met een X15 en JBL of QSC PL rackje om die er eens langs te zetten.. Denk dat je trouwens een Lab er prima onder kwijt kan.. En PLII is denk ik beetje weinig.. Dat gebruiken wij alleen voor de 1" en voor monitoring van 10/1 toppies..

Greetzz Iko

----------


## PowerSound

Iko je moet niet denken, je moet nadenken.

Een kant van een PLII 236 (2*1300W 4Ohms) geeft serieus preformances op een Lab, zoals op een DAS...

----------


## Iko

Ja maar een PL6 doet 2500w @ 4 Ohm per kant.. Dus het is maar net of je het hard wil laten gaan en het uiterste er uit halen of een beetje .. achter een 15" van je topkasje krijg je namelijk 1200w makkelijk tegen de clip aan..


Greetzz Iko

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> Lucas, ik kom mee, pak ik een lab mee.



is dan geregeld. ik hou je op de hoogte!

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Als je ze gaat testen ergens in de buurt van Utrecht, willen wij misschien ook nog wel opdrave met een X15...
> 
> Greetzz Iko



...om hier dan te komen roepen dat je X15 beter is zeker :-)
je gaat een kast waar jullie al meer dan een half jaar mee testen/werken vergelijken met een kast waar nog geen noot is uitgekomen. maar van mij mag je afkomen hoor

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Ja maar een PL6 doet 2500w @ 4 Ohm per kant.. Dus het is maar net of je het hard wil laten gaan en het uiterste er uit halen of een beetje .. achter een 15" van je topkasje krijg je namelijk 1200w makkelijk tegen de clip aan..
> 
> 
> Greetzz Iko



Ik denk dat 2500w (ook al @ 4ohm) een beetje overdreven is voor een 400/800w speaker  :Wink: .
Een PL2 met haal je zeker het onderste er wel uit hoor, en trouwens een pl6 is ook niet echt reeel aangezien je die toch nooit op een topkast gooit in praktijk (tenzij je een overvloed aan die dingen hebt  :Big Grin: ).

Groeten Joost

----------


## michiel

Testen in het pand van m'n werk zit er niet in... Ten minste, ze hebben een limiet van 90 dB herrie. En dat gaat niet lukken. Vooral als er nog een lab onderkomt zouden ze erg snel last hebben. :Big Grin: 

Als we het dan toch zo groot gaan aanpakken (veel intresse), dan is het voor mij niet zo'n probleem om een andere, beter bereikbare, locatie te kiezen. Ik kan zo snel ook niet veel locaties hier in de buurt bedenken waar we zonder last volluit kunnen gaan.

Wat al die versterkers betreft, speekertje is maar 400 watt RMS geloof ik. Maar ik had het wel zo uitgedokterd dat die redelijk wat vermogen kan hebben. Ik zal even de simulatie moeten op zoeken om te kijken wat ik precies als max vermogen heb ingevoerd. Ik geloof dat het iets van 800-1000 watt is. Ik meen dat er dan geen powerdip is in het werk gebied. 
Als die versterker gewoon 800&gt; watt "schoon" kan leveren is het zat. Een zware versterker hoef je niet helemaal open te draaien. (heb ook geen zin om m'n enige fatsoenlijke driver dr uit te knallen)

Als iemand nog een leuke locatie weet die niet te ver van helelvoetsluis ligt zou dat wel leuk zijn. Ook niet te ver naar het noorden, dat word weer zo lastig voor onzer zuider buren.

----------


## Overdrive

Als je een lokatie hebt moet je het maar ff zeggen, heb ook wel zin/intresse om te komen (mits het niet te zuidelijk is...).
Eventueel kan ik wel even een processor+laptop meenemen als je die dan nog niet aanwezig hebt.
Helaas zit ik te noordelijk, want in onze loods kan lekker op niveau geknalt worden op zaterdag, aangezien het in een industrie gebied is.

Groeten Joost

----------


## Iko

Wij hebben onze toppen pas 3 keer gebruik.. Dus om nu te zeggen dat we ze uitgebreik hebben getest en mee gewerkt. Maar goed als je ze niet wil horen blijf ik wel thuis hoor. 

En een PL6 kan opzich prima achter je 15".. PL4 is namelijk net iets te weinig eigelijk, maar je ziet ook naar weer het verschil tussen NED en Belgie waar alles veel minder gedaan wordt.. Set waar ik in NED 700 man mee speel doen ze in Belgie 1500 mee... dus die normen liggen duidelijk wat anders


Greetzz Iko

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik hoop dat de locatie een beetje in het midden van ut land kan worden gehouden. Ik denk dat dat zo voor alle partijen het beste / makkelijkste is. Als de locatie bekend is en het is redelijk aan te rijden kan ik misschien ook wel processor + laptop , en/of versterkers regelen.

M.V.G

----------


## PowerSound

Zeg maar liever midden van de BENELUX aub...

----------


## Mr Dj

Iko, even een vraagje tussendoor. Het is me eigenlijk nog steeds niet helemaal duidelijk door wie de X15 kasten nu zijn ontworpen. Ik heb begrepen dat het ontwerp vd X15 bij PB-audio op de plank lag, dat zij deze hebben ontworpen ter vervanging vd Coaxen. Zij zijn op F1 over gestapt en hebben de kasten nooit gebouwd  (of zit ik er nu helemaal naast ?) Wie heeft nu de uiteindelijke kasten ontworpen...is het een ontwerp van pb dat jullie hebben gebouwd of hebben jullie het nu zelf ontworpen ? want ik zit zo eens te lezen maar het is me nog steeds niet helemaal duidelijk.

----------


## michiel

Kwa locatie zit ik te denken aan ergens in het westen van noord brabant. En dan is het nog maar de vraag hoe ik daar ga komen...

Maargoed, ik heb geen connecties in die hoek van nederland, dus als iemand wat weet dan hoor ik dat graag!! 
Ik wil dit toch zeker wel in de kerstvakantie doen. Anders komt er nooit vaart in.
Als er meerdere mensen komen kunnen we gelijk een gezellige dag er van maken! 





> citaat:En een PL6 kan opzich prima achter je 15".. PL4 is namelijk net iets te weinig eigelijk



Het is wel een 15" met een niet al te grote spoel (3"), en een slag van 4.5 mm. Maar gelukkig wel een hoog rendement. :Smile: 
We zullen zien wat er gaat gebeuren als het hele zooitje staat te spelen.

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> Kwa locatie zit ik te denken aan ergens in het westen van noord brabant. En dan is het nog maar de vraag hoe ik daar ga komen...



Hmm kom ik misschien ook wel ff langs. Ik heb misschien niets om mee te leuren (tja 2x Renkus Heins P1500 en een matica 900, maar dat doet niets af lijkt mij), maar toch lijkt het me zeker wel intressant

----------


## michiel

Als iedereen z'n rommel mee neemt kunnen we een illegale house party organiseren.[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Zullen ze vast erg blij mee zijn. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Zonder gekheid, zoveel spul hebben we ook niet nodig. Alleen een processortje en 3 versterker kanalen voor de top. En dan is toevallig nog iemand bereid om een lab subje met aansturing mee te nemen. 
Het idee om de top van ivo ook neer te zetten is helemaal niet verkeerd. Het is toch altijd leuk om andermans brouwsels te bewonderen, en we leren er allemaal van!

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> ......het idee om de top van ivo ook neer te zetten ....




Iko is het [:P] ik weet het, het klinkt wat vreemd  :Big Grin:  

Maar Ontwerp is idd van PB, zei hebben er 4 gebouwt (alleen de kasten) en toen in de hoek gezet. Omdat ik aan Rob vroeg of hij nog iets wist met 15 en 1" zei hij dat ik die X15 van hem wel mocht afbouwen.. Dus spekaers en hoorns etc erin... Enzovoort [:P]


Greetzz Iko

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...



Ik zat nog te twijfelen.... Maar heb in de drukte geen tijd genomen om het op te zoeken.
Zit hier al de hele middag meeltjes te sturen en fora bij te werken, en nog eens allerlei informatie op te zoeken voor nieuwe projecten terwijl ik ook nog eens druk aan het onderhandelen ben en oplossingen aan het zoeken en voor 4-5 lopende projecten. 
Pffff, als ik overal geld voor vraag kan ik wel stoppen met school. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
(binnenkort in de aanbieding, 3 weg hoorn geladen top met een echt hoog rendement (105&gt; dB, vanaf zo'n 120 Hz) en nog eens zeer compact ook, 50 breed, 45-50 diep (weet ik niet precies) en iets van 80-90 hoog (om maar ff reclame te maken! :Big Grin: (WORDT NIET WEG GEGEVEN))) (leuk die haakjes[xx(][xx(])  

Eerst maar eens de hersen kraken op een mooie locatie...

----------


## michiel

Goeden dag. Ik zou graag willen weten hoeveel mensen er bereid zouden zijn om naar hellevoetsluis af te reizen voor het testen en misschien een kleine meeting.
ik zat namelijk aan het volgende te denken. Misschien kunnen we in een kleine sportzaal tijdens de vakantie (aankomende week). De zaal die ik op het oog heb ligt vlak bij mijn oude school, die zaal word altijd gebrukt voor de gymlessen, en die zijn er dus niet in de vakantie. Misshcien is de eigenaar wel bereid om ons er met een kleine groep in te laten voor nix, of een klein bedrag (zaal word normaal verhuurd).

We staan dan lekker droog en warm, en ik geloof dat er genoeg stroom aanwezig is. 
Maar voordat ik de beste kerel van de zaal bel, wil ik even weten op hoeveel man we kunnen rekenen om een richt lijn te geven. Een keine groep kan voor een mannetje of 15 aangezien worden, maar drie man is ook een kleine groep.

Graag even melen wie er allemaal van plan zijn te kunnen komen, met de data waarop dit het liefst kan plaats vinden volgns jullie. Melen naar: Michiel_Rijckaert@hotmail.com

Mocht er iemand een kennis of goede contacten hebben met een zaaleigenaar niet te ver uit de route, dan zou dit een zeer goede optie zijn voor als het hier niet door kan gaan!

----------


## michiel

Ondertussen is er een geschikte locatie gevonden. De locatie is vlakbij hoek van holland. Het is niet de bedoeling dat het druk word, maar voor de mensen die intresse hebben in deze top moge komen, en het lijkt me leuk om eens te kijken wat er gebeurt als we de kasten van iko erbij zetten (als iko het ziet zitten om even langs te komen).

Graag even melen naar Michiel_Rijckaert@hotmail.com als je wilt komen. Datum is nog niet bekent, maar het word in het weekend denk ik.

----------


## Iko

Zo lang het niet op een zaterdag is moet het wel lukke denk ik.. Want op zaterdag is meestal iedereen werken.. Zondagmiddag is misschien goeie optie?

Greeetzz Iko

----------


## goldsound

Ligt jammergenoeg niet voor mij naast de deur[} :Smile: ][} :Smile: ]

----------


## Jurrie

Leuk als dit door kan gaan! Zal er zijn  :Smile:

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Zo lang het niet op een zaterdag is moet het wel lukke denk ik.. Want op zaterdag is meestal iedereen werken.. Zondagmiddag is misschien goeie optie?
> 
> Greeetzz Iko



Door de week kan ik so wie so niet. Dan zit ik in vlissingen voor de studie. /En ik zie het de komende maanden nog niet gebeuren dat ik door de week 1-2 dagen vrij ben. 
Zaterdag of zondag maakt voor mij niet zo'n groot verschil. Het zal aan de rest liggen welke dag het gaat worden.

----------


## luc2366

zondag(na)middag dus...

----------


## PowerSound

Als jij gaat Lucas, ga ik dus mee...

----------


## michiel

Voor het geval ik iemand over het hoofd heb gezien met melen hier nog even een mededeling.
De test dag staat vast op 1 feb. De locatie is vlakbij hoek van holland. 

Als je vandaag (23-01) geen meeltje hebt ontvangen dan kun je zo snel mogelijk iets laten horen op: michiel_rijckaert@hotmail.com
Het moet niet te druk worden, dus aub alleen reageren als je ECHT intresse hebt.

----------


## DJ_Robin

[VRAAGJE]

Heeft iemand hier toevallig nog na 23-01-2004 een mail , of enig teken van leven van michiel gekregen , ik heb de locatie georganiseerd voor zondag a.s. maar ik heb van michiel nog steeds geen officiele bevestiging gekregen.
Graag z.s.m een reactie , alvast bedankt.

M.V.G

----------


## Reemski

Ik heb de 27e een mailtje van hem gehad, met daarin de mededeling dat Lucas de enige is die de dag nog bepaald, daar hij de kast schijnt te hebben.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik heb zojuist een mailtje van michiel ontvangen dus mijn probleem is opgelost , helaas de onduidelijkheid nog niet helemaal maar dat heeft een andere oorzaak.
Ik hoop dat de testdag doorgaat en zal ook zeer zeker zorgen voor een foto reportage. en natuurlijk ook de technische kant.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

Het loopt inderdaad niet zo soepeltjes. Helaas heb ik sinds de laatste meel ronde nix van Lucas gehoord. En zonder kastje is er nix te testen...
Maar ik blijf positief. Ik ga er van uit dat de het zondag gewoon door kan gaan. Maar als ik zaterdag avond nog nix van lucas heb gehoord dan lijkt het me verstandig om de boel af te blazen. Hoe jammer het ook is.

Het rampe plan ziet er als volgt uit. Mocht het niet doorgaan dan krijgt iedereen met wie ik al contact heb gehad en heeft aangegeven dat hij wil komen een meeltje op zaterdag avond. Mocht het op zaterdag avond nog onduidelijk zijn wat de bedoeling is dan ben ik te bereiken op het nummer wat ik via de meel heb gegeven. 

Ondanks alle onzekerheid blijf ik er van uit gaan dat het gewoon doorgaat. Dus als je nix meer van mij hoord dan ben je gewoon welkom vanaf een uurtje of 1 op de locatie. 
Is de route omschrijving onduidelijk dan kun je contact op nemen met Robin.

----------


## Contour

Oke, dan hoop ik van harte van Lucas snel wat van zich laat horen!

Zou wel jammer zijn als het niet door kan gaan...

MVG Contour

----------


## luc2366

gaat voorlopig WEL door, doch heb dringend van Michiel wat meer info nodig.
ik leg niet-voor-niets 5 à 600 km af hoor...

----------


## michiel

Alles is opgelost! :Smile:

----------


## DJ_Robin

Mooi  :Big Grin:  , dan gaan we morgen gezellig ff herrie maken [^]

Voor de mensen die komen , tot morgen , en de koffie zal er zijn he  :Wink:  

Foto's en uitslagen volgen natuurlijk voor de geinterseerden die er niet bij kunnen zijn.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

Ik heb een trieste mededeling! Net op het moment dat ik dacht dat alles rond was kreeg ik bericht van Lucas dat het toch niet door kan gaan... Helaas.

----------


## Rademakers

Wat is de reden?

Mvg Johan

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_
> 
> Wat is de reden?
> 
> Mvg Johan



In mijn ogen zijn er eigenlijk meer redenen waarom deze dag niet door kon gaan. 
Ten eerste wil ik de communicatie erbij halen. Ondertussen heb ik al gemekrt dat de email niet de beste optie is. Ik heb al enkele maanden mijn twijfels bij de diensten die hotmail levert (waar ik dus via twee meel adressen te bereiken ben). 
Bepaalde dingen zijn niet goed doorgekomen zodat niet iedereen wist waar hij aan toe was, daarom wil ik binnen enkele dagen ook telefonisch contact hebben met de mensen die zich opgegeven hebben voor de testdag om alle onduidelijkheden uit de weg te werken. 

Daarnaast kwam er vanuit Lucas z'n kant op het laatste moment nog wat tussen. Aangezien hij bij deze testdag een sleutelpersoon is zijn we volledig afhankelijk van hem. Lucas is namelijk de persoon die als enige op deze aardkloot een proto type van de kast heeft gebouwt. Om deze reden ben ik hem al heel erg dankbaar aangezien ik zelf niet de tijd en ervaring heb om een dergelijke kast goed in elkaar te zetten (ik neig er eerder naar om dit door vakkundige te laten doen wat uiteraard te duur word voor en simpel proto type). 

Ik wil me nogmaals exuseren voor de vertraging mbt de bekent making van de test resultaten. Als er iemand nog vragen heeft met betrekking tot de gsp 2 kast dan kun je altijd melen! Ik sta altijd open voor kritiek en vragen, en ben over het algmeen goed te bereiken via de e mail (ik ben er mee opgegroeid).

----------


## RonT

Jammer [V]. Ik was wel beniuwd naar jullie resultaten aangezien ik zelf met iets dergelijks bezig ben. Maar ik neem aan dat van uitstel geen afstel komt ?

m.v.g. Ron

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door RonT_
> 
> Jammer [V]. Ik was wel beniuwd naar jullie resultaten aangezien ik zelf met iets dergelijks bezig ben. Maar ik neem aan dat van uitstel geen afstel komt ?
> 
> m.v.g. Ron



Dat gaat niet gebeuren, dat zou zonde zijn van de tijd die er al in gestoken is.

----------


## luc2366

hoi allemaal, op t laatste ogenblik nog moeten werken 's nachts en het dak van m'n hondehok gaan vliegen met de storm... :-) kon helaas de trip van 500 km niet maken.

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Ik weet niet wat er mis is gegaan, maar wij hebben vanmiddag ruim 2 uur lopen wachten op de heren uit Belgie, maar toen we om 17.15 nog niets hadden gehoord hebben we de moed maar opgegeven en zijn weer huiswaards gegaan.

We vinden het nogal vreemd dat jullie niet even gebeld hebben, dan hadden wij ook geweten waar we aan toe waren...

Robin bedankt voor het regelen van de loods en de koffie!

MVG Contour

----------


## PowerSound

Wow,wacht is eens, ik heb gisteren nog express een bericht naar Lucas gestuurd, om zeker te zijn dat het vandaag was, hij zei mij dat het volgende week was. Maar omdat ik afhang van Lucas qua transport kon ik dus niet afkomen. Ik dacht dus dat jullie op de hoogte waren. Hierbij nog mijn excuses !

----------


## michiel

Bellen en melen.... dan nog gaat het fout.[xx(][xx(] Doen we nu ook nix meer aan, helaas.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Jammer dat Lucas volgende week heeft gezegt.
Indergeval weten wij nu hoe hard een dubbel setje RX/MTL 2 gaat. :Big Grin: 
Echter is het wel jammer dat iedereen is afgereist voor niets.
Ik zou toch graag weten waar hier nu de fout zit , van michiel heb ik toch begrepen dat lucas telefonisch contact heeft gehad.

Maar ja de koffie was er , alleen het kastje niet [xx(]. 
Helaas kan dit gebeuren maar hebben de mensen van vandaag nog zin in een bakkie volgende week ? bijdeze zijn jullie weer uitgenodigt , op voorwaarde dat het kastje er nu wel komt natuurlijk [ :Stick Out Tongue: ].

M.V.G

----------


## BAJ productions

kom iemand die der heen gaat (met de auto) langs barnveld??


anders heb ik ook wel intresse om te komen.

groetjes bas

----------


## DJ_Robin

Helaas is de locatie nie zo groot dat idereen kan langskomen zoals ook eerder aangegeven.
Het groepje wat al vanaf het begin meedoet is dan voorlopig ook even het groepje dat kan komen , excusses maar helaas is het niet groter. 

Natuurlijk word iedereen via deze weg op de hoogte gehouden.

M.V.G

----------


## PowerSound

VOLGENDE ZONDAG 15/02/04 IN DE NAMIDDAG (ROND 15UUR) (omdat het sint-Valentijn dag is en toch een gezellige avond wil paseren) BEN IK ZEKER VAN DE PARTIJ !

GELIEVE DUS DIE REGELINGEN OPENBAAR TE DOEN VIA HET FORUM ! KAN IEDEREEN VOLGEN ! IK ZAL TELEPHONISCH CONTACT NEMEN MET LUCAS EN VRAGEN WAT ER MIS GING !

Zo ik wil dus echt dat dit hier een beetje vooruit gaat, ik zie hier veel volk die moeite doet, dit moet dus beloond worden !

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> Jammer dat Lucas volgende week heeft gezegt.
> Indergeval weten wij nu hoe hard een dubbel setje RX/MTL 2 gaat.
> Echter is het wel jammer dat iedereen is afgereist voor niets.
> Ik zou toch graag weten waar hier nu de fout zit , van michiel heb ik toch begrepen dat lucas telefonisch contact heeft gehad.
> 
> Maar ja de koffie was er , alleen het kastje niet [xx(]. 
> Helaas kan dit gebeuren maar hebben de mensen van vandaag nog zin in een bakkie volgende week ? bijdeze zijn jullie weer uitgenodigt , op voorwaarde dat het kastje er nu wel komt natuurlijk [].
> ...



We gaan gewoon door![^] 

Ik geloof dat mijn taxi schaufeur volgende week moet werken... Dus we zijn weer een probleem rijker. 
Ik zal ieder geval proberen om iemand van m'n werk te regelen die het misschien ook wel leuk vind om een dergelijk kastje te horen. Ik zal er deze week eens achter aan gaan.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Is er inmiddels al iets vernomen van Lucas ? , het is nu dinsdag en ik zou toch wel een beetje de vaart erin willen houden zodat we a.s.a.p zekerheid hebben over hoe en wat zondag 15-02-04 a.s.

K hoop dat alle geinteresseerde die afgelopen zaterdag aanwezig waren ook weer komen , mochten er nog vragen zijn stel ze hier of stuur ff een mailtje naar mij of Michiel.

M.V.G

----------


## Contour

Komende zondag kan ik echt niet helaas...

MVG Contour

----------


## Reemski

Als het aankomende zondag is kan ik ook zeker niet. En die zondag daarop ook niet, en dan ben ik ook niet de enige, denk ik zo..

----------


## Contour

Kunnen we de testdag niet een paar weken verzetten ofzo? Ik denk dat er dan meer mensen kunnen. Dan is het vast ook wat beter weer, dan kunnen we gewoon zonder regen buiten testen...

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> Is er inmiddels al iets vernomen van Lucas ? , het is nu dinsdag en ik zou toch wel een beetje de vaart erin willen houden zodat we a.s.a.p zekerheid hebben over hoe en wat zondag 15-02-04 a.s.
> 
> K hoop dat alle geinteresseerde die afgelopen zaterdag aanwezig waren ook weer komen , mochten er nog vragen zijn stel ze hier of stuur ff een mailtje naar mij of Michiel.
> 
> M.V.G



Lucas heeft laten weten dat hij AANSTAANDE zondag kan vanaf een uurtje of 15.00. 
Zelf kan ik opzich ook, moet alleen nog even zien hoe ik met vervoer zit. 

Het zou erg jammer zijn als andere er niet bij kunnen zijn. Maar de beide zondagen in de vakantie kan ik niet, en ik wil het eigenlijk niet te lang uitstellen.

Wat denkt de rest hierover??

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Het maakt niet denderend veel uit, maar aanstaande zondag lukt mij hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook niet.

Waarom typt Dhr. Lucas overigens niets zelf hierover op het forum?
Lijkt me een stuk handiger, gezien de vorige poging.....

Robin nog bedankt voor het beschikbaar stellen van de ruimte.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik denk dat we gezien het aantal mensen dat er zou kunnen komen beter kunnen afzien van 15-02-04 a.s.
Komt voor mij ook beter uit want ik heb een klusje dat tot een uur of 7 s'ochtens gaat duren.

Ik denk dat het beter is al we opzoek gaan naar een datum , met wat mooier weer en waar meer mensen kunnen komen.

Ook zou ik het fijn vinden dat Lucas zelf ook wat meer laat weten want ik ga niet een 2e x voor neits zitten wachten.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

Andere datum gaat dan wel een een aantal weken duren.... ik weet niet of er mensen haast hebben met de test dag??

----------


## michiel

Is er trouwens intresse in de bouw omschrijving van proto type versie 1?? Zoja, dan gaan dit weekend de tekeningen met commentaar het net op.

----------


## Contour

Haast... nee joh! Maar wat mooier weer is niet verkeerd. Wellicht dat er nog andere deelnemers zijn die eventueel ook hun setje willen demonsteren. Natuurlijk is het dan wel de bedoeling dat het serieus spul is want je wilt natuurlijk niet geheel voor l*l staan i.v.m. die LAB-subs. 

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Ik zal lucas er eens over bellen. Hij zit immers al een tijdje met het proto type te wachten op een test dag. Ik kan me er wel in vinden als Lucas dit zo snel mogelijk wil afronden om door te gaan naar de volgende stap. 
Dit zal zeker niet de laatste testdag/meeting worden!

----------


## DJ_Robin

Als Lucas echt zo zit te springen vind ik het geen probleem om eerst met een kleine groep die wel kan te testen.
Maar dan vind ik het wel HEEL vreemd dat hij afgelopen zaterdag niets heeft laten horen , en dat er nu (weer bijna zondag) nog steeds niet even heeft gepost waarom er nu een fout is gemaakt en of hij wel zondag wil komen.

Ik vind de comminucatie een beetje vaag om een testdag op poten te zetten. Ik denk dat er daar eerst even iets aan gedaan moet worden en dan kunnen we weer verder met het plannen.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

Het was inderdaad een communicatie fout vorige week. Geen idee waar deze fout zit. Heeft ook niet veel nut om een schuldige aan te wijzen... 
Morge ga ik Lucas even bellen. Als hij aangeeft dat hij de tesdag graag deze zondag wilt houden daar ga ik daarin mee. Mocht dit het geval zijn dan geef ik Robin even een belletje. 
Dan kunnen we als het beter weer word nog wel een dagje prikken en een meer informele meeting houden met een grotere groep. 

Robin, ik hou je ieder geval telefonisch op de hoogte. Voor de rest zijn er geloof ik niet veel mensen die willen komen... Zoja, laat dat zo snel mogelijk weten!!!

En hou het forum goed in de gaten voor het geval de testdag als nog verplaatst wordt.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Het gaat mij er ook niet om een schuldige aan te wijzen , ik vind het alleen vreemd dat Lucas weinig tot niets van zich laat horen terwijl hij toch een behoorlijk belang heeft in het kastje.
Zoveel moeite kost het toch niet om even een berichtje te typen.

Zondag is opzich geen probleem , laat het wel ff weten want als ik nix hoor dat duik ik na me klus me bed in [xx(].

Tot Snel

M.V.G

----------


## PowerSound

Heb vandaag bevestiging gekregen van Lucas voor Zondag 15/2/4. 16uur. (vertrek 13h30 Brussel).

Ik (als dit lukt) pak een paar Labs mee (alleen gebruikt is wa minder) en hopelijk m'n PL2 rack.

tot dan heren  :Wink:

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> Heb vandaag bevestiging gekregen van Lucas voor Zondag 15/2/4. 16uur. (vertrek 13h30 Brussel).
> 
> Ik (als dit lukt) pak een paar Labs mee (alleen gebruikt is wa minder) en hopelijk m'n PL2 rack.
> 
> tot dan heren



Inderdaad. We zullen zondag de eerste testdag houden. 

Voor zover ik weet zijn we met Lucas, Powersound, Robin en ik...

----------


## michiel

Voor de liefhebbers: http://nl.msnusers.com/luidsprekers/...proto_type.pdf
De link even kopieren en in een nieuw venster zetten als deze niet goed werkt. 

Dit is de kast zoals deze as zondag getest gaat worden (word alleen een andere mid driver gebruikt).

----------


## PowerSound

Linkje lukt niet michiel...

----------


## Rademakers

Inmiddels wel..

Mvg Johan

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik krijg nogsteeds dat ik niet gemachtigt ben om de pagina te bekijken. Doe ik iets fout of zit er ergens anders een fout in ?

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> Ik krijg nogsteeds dat ik niet gemachtigt ben om de pagina te bekijken. Doe ik iets fout of zit er ergens anders een fout in ?
> 
> M.V.G



Ik weet het ook niet precies hoe dat werkt. Dat internet gebeuren is een ramp.[xx(]
ik zal eens kijken of ik het bestandje ergens anders kan onderbrengen.

----------


## michiel

Deze link gaat wel goed werken: http://www.student.tue.nl/N/J.F.Rijc...proto_type.pdf

----------


## Remco vd Werff

En hoe was het nu vandaag?

Tenminste, ik ga er wellicht ten onrechte vanuit dat het nu wel door gegaan is, ondanks dat dit wel in het forum geschreven staat....

----------


## michiel

Ik had het gister avond nog erg druk met school werk, vandaar dat ik niet meteen een reactie kon geven. 

Het topje hebben we met de rocessor een beetje gefilteert. Op het eerste gezicht klonk het vrij aardig voor het verder ongecorrigeerde signaal. 
2 lab's onder deze top was wel een beetje overkill. :Big Grin:  Geweldige subjes die labs, klinken zeer goed en geven een goed gevoel! 

Na een tijdje geluisterd te hebben hebebn we even alleen de mid sectie laten spelen. Deze gaf nog behoorlijk wat rotzooi. In het totaal plaatje viel het niet direct op, maar de mid alleen klonk absoluut niet lekker. 
Dit is dan ook een puntje wat ik totaal omgooi in het ontwerp. De nieuwe mid sectie word een hoorn met minder spreiding, hals valk gelijk aan SD iets langere hoorn en waarschijnlijk zonder achter kamer. Op deze manier minimaliseer je de ingesloten lucht tussen het membraam en de hals wat als laag doorlaat filter werkt en dus het hoge mid tegen houdt. Rendement is bij mid sectie niet zo'n probleem hebben we gemerkt. 

De laag sectie klonk wel aardig, maar kon nooit goed bij de 2 labs aansluiten. De xmax van de 15PL40 is hier de beperkende factor. 
Klankmatig vond ik het laag wel OK. Ik zit er aan te denken om zelf de laag sectie na te bouwen en deze even door te laten meten en te optimaliseren. 

Robin heeft nog wat fototjes geschoten, die zullen we binnenkort wel op het net zien.

----------


## Contour

Vrij logisch dat je laagsectie de 2 LAB's niet kan bijhouden. Normale verhouding is 1 top per 1 LAB. Het is ook niet voor niets dat de mensen op het het Live Audio Board maar geen ideale topkast kunnen vinden voor de LAB behalve dan de SPL TD-1.

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Vrij logisch dat je laagsectie de 2 LAB's niet kan bijhouden. Normale verhouding is 1 top per 1 LAB. Het is ook niet voor niets dat de mensen op het het Live Audio Board maar geen ideale topkast kunnen vinden voor de LAB behalve dan de SPL TD-1.
> 
> MVG Contour



1 gsp top per lab gaat nog niet echt lekker. Een goede top voor de lab moet toch wat lager kunnen komen dan 100 Hz en in het lage gebied verschikkelijk veel geluid kunnen produceren.

----------


## PowerSound

Tja lab's  :Big Grin: , moet het horen om te geloven. En t' waren er maar 2, komt goed tot z'n recht per 4, en supremum per 6  :Big Grin: 
Toch es 2 bijbouwen.

Voor een eerste test was het al zeker niet slecht, midsectie moet veranderd worden, al wetend dat rendement in dit segment niet zo kritisch is. (misschien vervormde deze zo erg, dat we het gevoel hadden dat het hard klonk ?). Laag sectie, tja, leuk spul, speciaal dat hybride gedoe inderdaad, maar of deze nu ver draagt is mij toch nog een vraag. [?] Anders leuk kastje in z'en geheel, moet gewoon nog aan gewerkt worden, ook niet vergeten dat we met DSP's soms wonderen kan doen, maar liever zo weinig mogelijk...

Was wel gezellig en interessant ! Maar volgende keer komen jullie naar leuven hé mannen  :Wink:

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
>  Laag sectie, tja, leuk spul, speciaal dat hybride gedoe inderdaad, maar of deze nu ver draagt is mij toch nog een vraag. [?]



Lage tonen en ver dragen gaat moeilijk worden. En vooral omdat de kast nog een beetje compact moet blijven.
Ik denk dat je het vooral in de power meot zoeken (en stacken). Voor de labs zou ik zeker niet de 15PL40 gebruiken. Neem eerder een zwaardre driver (of 2 12"ers) met 1.5-2 KW er achter dan komt het een beetje in de buurt van de Lab. 

Gister avond heb ik trouwens nog een beetje aan de mid sectie zitten klussen. Deze is vanaf 250 Hz werkend te krijgen met een zeer goede power handling (ook zonder achterkamer!!). De hoorn maak ik gelijk wat groter zodat er in de volgnde versie meer ruimte is voor een coaxiaal gemonteerde hoorn.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik vond het Topje opzich lekker klinken , maar ben nog zeker niet overtuigt. Ik vond dat de 15 inch niet echt lekker hard  , zat snel aan zijn max. En het mid miste de Attack. Opzich het idee van de laagsectie vind ik heel erg oke , maar ik ben bang dat het uiteindelijke resultaat tegen gaat vallen voor een hoornkast.
Labs waren erg hard  :Big Grin:  en lekker maar een duidelijke overkill voor de topkast , ik denk dat je met 1 topje blij mag zijn als je 1 lab bijhoud.

Nog wat fototjes , 










Al met Al een interesante dag maar ben bang dat de top niet gaat presteren in het laag/mid gebeid d.m.v de nu gekozen toepassing. Maar misschien door wat aanpassingen kan het ineens helemaal veranderen.
Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar wat de kastjes gaan doen na aanpassingen en wil ook best een x met een aantal mensen naar leuven komen.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

1 top op 1 lab zal met deze 15"er denk ik niet lukken zoasl ik al aangaf. De lab vraagt om een lager overname punt dan andere subs. De top zou dan in het optimale geval een stukje lager dan het overname punt moeten komen. (voor de lab zo'n 70-80 Hz)

De mid sectie gaat er helemaal uit. Vanavond begin ik aan een nieuwe 10" mid sectie met een meer hifi recept. Volgens dit recept heb ik al een hifi hoorntje liggen en die klink zeer netjes. 

Lucas bouwt, en test de nieuwe mid sectie thuis. De laag secie ga ik verder onder handen nemen (beetje meten als het kan, gaat wel lukken denk ik).

----------


## PowerSound

Michiel, zou je eens kunnen zien of de HD-15 (speakerplans) niet zou passen in de top ?
Anders ben ik met Robin totaal akkoord.

Heel mooie romantische foto die laatste  :Wink:

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Kijk eens op de volgende link waar 3 typen 15" laag 'vermeld staan, waaronder het idee van Michiel (15"MTL), bandpasshoorn (Bphorn). Als je vooral power zoekt boven 80 Hz lijkt me die MTL niet het beste idee, zeker als je de klankmatige nadelen in ogenschouw neemt.

http://mitglied.lycos.de/paplans/

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik denk dat zoals meer mensen dus met mij eens zijn deze topkast en vooral de mid/laag sectie niet gaat presteren zoals de meeste mensen graag zouden zien.
Misschien is het een idee om te kijken naar een mid-Laag sectie die wellicht iets groter is maar die ook wel behoorklijk wat sub-geweld kan hebben. Ik denk aan zo'n 3x 18inch of wellicht een lab , echter denk ik dat je beter met 3 toppen per 2 labs kunt werken.
Daar kom je zowieso op een zwaardere 15 incher (Ik heb hier de RCF L15/554K nog in 2 zelfbouw kastjes zitten maar die zou ik eventueel voor een nieuw prototype kunnen gebruiken) 

Ik ben wel blij dat dit project al verder van de grond is gekomen dan het eerste GSP project en hoop dan ook dat de top uiteindelijk een hele goede , welovernagedachte top word. Misschien dat er meer mensen met ideeen en kennis rondlopen die ook hun steentje willen en kunnen bijdragen aan die steeds beter vorm krijgende Project.

Ik hoop dat er nog wat goed onderbouwde reacties komen.

M.V.G

----------


## PowerSound

Zo'n topkast is wel leuk te bouwen, maar als we nu eens zouden weten waarmee (subkast) zou gebruikt moeten worden zouden we al een stukje verder zijn. zouden we al kunnen weten tot waar deze moet lopen enz...

Hoop dat dit project een topper wordt !

----------


## sis

Als eens nagedacht over een JBL type 4560 of iets in die richting ?
die werd vroeger toch ook gebruikt als laag-mid
sis

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik zelf ben opzoek naar een top die op 2/3 18inch BR subjes moet gaan komen , dit zullen waarschijnlijk de BR118 van 18sound worden (Driver : 18 sound LW1400)en zo'n 1,* Kw versterker vermogen per subje (camco vortex 6 , Crest 8/9001 , QSC PL 6). 

Ik zou een top die zo rond de 80/100Hz gaat beginnen perfect vinden maar hij moet wel meekunnen in echt subgeweld. Dus echt power in het lage mid gebied (het liefst met de RCF drivers die ik al heb liggen natuurlijk) , daarboven gaat mijn voorkeur uit  naar een 8 + 1 inch combinatie , wellicht voor de aansluiting met het mid laag een 10 + 1,4 inch. Daar zal dan een afstraling van ongeveer 35 graden aan gekoppeld moeten worden. Dit omdat ik veelal 2 toppen naast elkaar zal gebruiken , en zo de afstraling beter kan concentreeren op de dansvloer.
Verder natuurlijk de standaard eisen , niet te groot en vooral zuiver geluid , ik heb liever iets minder SPL en een rustig geluid dan 138 dB en hoofdpijn [xx(].

----------


## Jurrie

Ik vraag me af of het wel mogelijk is om een compacte/handelbare kast te bouwen als top voor de LABjes...

Misschien in 2en delen, 1 kast voor laag en 1 voor mid-hoog?

Persoonlijk denk ik dat je met de middelen die er zijn géén LAB bij kunt houden in 1 handelbaar kastje.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Dat is ook al meerdere malen aangekaart , en de Lab gebruikers zijn het daar ook overeens. Alleen die SPD (dacht dat die zo hete) is een optie. 
Vandaar dat ik ook al aankaarte dat je voor 2 Lab's waarschijnlijk met 3 toppen moet draaien. Vind ik persoonlijk alleen maar beter wat je kan dan veel meer richten ect. En als je met Lab's staat kun je ook wel 3 topkasten meenemen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ].

M.V.G

----------


## PowerSound

Nou Robin, dacht je ?  :Wink: 

En t'is de SPL TD-1 ( www.servodrive.com )

----------


## michiel

Ik heb al gekeken neer een zwaardere 15"er in een bandpas behuizing. Simulaties zien er super goed uit, maar compact????? NEE. Trapezium is dan haast geen optie meer. bij een bandpass kast wil je de drivers een beetje aan de achterkant (bij de hals) hebben, anders word de voor kamer veel te groot wat dus niet gaat werken. Vooral met een 15"er word dit heel lastig om in een kast van het formaat van het proto type te verwerken.
Een 12"er zou iets makkelijker zijn.

Deze kast word niet ontworpen op drivers die iemand toevallig nogheeft liggen. Het is en Gezamelijk project, dus de rivers moeten goed te krijgen zijn en niet te duur worden. Vooral 18 sound heeft een goede prijs kwaliteit verhouding en een brede keuze uit verschilende drivers. Misschien dat ik met de tweede versie overstap op 18 sound laag en mid drivers.

Maar wat zien jullie het liefst als laag sectie?? Bandpass hoorntje.... 12"? (of dubbel 12 voor het geweld van de labs)
Topje zal dan een wat groter uitvallen, en ik vond het prto type al een bakbeest (voor een mobiele top). 

De mid sectie gaat de goeie kant op. Ergens deze week kan ik aan de tekeningen beginnen (10" en een 8" versie! zullen allebei goed werken).

----------


## michiel

Trouwens, zou het misschien wat overzichtelijker zijn om voor de volgende versie een nieuw topc te openen?

----------


## PowerSound

Waarom niet, dan zou je ook dadelijk 2 versies van die toppen kunnen maken, een "all-around" voor de normale mensen, en de "LabTopVersie" voor de mensen met labs. (de 2 versie MAG (en zal zeker) groter zijn) Moet gewoon nog op een Lab passen. En waarom niet de laagsectie wat groter maken, en dan gewoon een mid/hi sectie coaxiaal bouwen ?

----------


## sis

Eigenlijk is het triestig
Je hebt een Lab maar geen bas-mid-top
wat is dan het nut van een Lab 
t'is maar een vraagje hoor ??????????????  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Contour

Bij deze is weer eens bewezen dat het ontwerpen van een goede kast niet alleen met de computer gaat, want de simulaties van Michiel waren best wel netjes. Het zal ook niemand verbazen dat er bij de grote fabrikanten heel wat testkasten doorheen gaan voordat een ontwerp goed genoeg voor productie wordt bevonden.

MVG Contour

----------


## sis

Contour, je slaat de nagel op de kop  :Wink: 
zo is het en niet anders  :Smile: 
Dit vertaalt hem dan ook in de prijs  :Frown: 
sis

----------


## Klaaske

En een dubbel 12", 8", 1" kast. Zou dat kunnen werken ? Ben zelf ook nog namelijk op zoek naar een grote fullrange top.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tds_
> 
> En een dubbel 12", 8", 1" kast. Zou dat kunnen werken ? Ben zelf ook nog namelijk op zoek naar een grote fullrange top.



denk dat je eerder naar een dubbele 15 " moet, 10 " en een 1 "
mijn mening hoor 
maar ik ken niks van geluid ??  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Contour, je slaat de nagel op de kop 
> zo is het en niet anders 
> Dit vertaalt hem dan ook in de prijs 
> sis



Die prijs zit um vooral in de uurtjes denk ik. Als ik eens had bij gehouden hoeveel uurtjes ik heb besteedt aan dit project zou ik me afvragen waar ik die tijd vandaan haal...
Als we ons best doen blijft dit project nog een beetje goedkoop.

Powersound, opzich wel een goed idee om een Lab versie te maken waar we meer grof geschut in de top kunnen verwerken. Geschikte laag drivers zijn dan de lange slag 12" drivers van 18sound (12LW1401 geloof ik). Twee per top (bph), en dan een aantal Kw's dr op zou een lab toch zeker bij moeten houden. 
Maar deze zware versie komt op de tweede plaats nu. denk dat eht verstandig is om eerst de minder zware top uit te werken. 

Ik denk dat we ook eens goed moeten rond kijken of we ergens op een makkelijke en goedkope manier drivers kunen krijgen voor volgende proto types. De eerste versie was uitgerust met drivers die ik en lucas al in huis hadden. 
Om deze reden lijkt het me handig als we meer mensen actief bij dit project kunnen betrekken... Vrijwilligers??  





> citaat:En een dubbel 12", 8", 1" kast. Zou dat kunnen werken ? Ben zelf ook nog namelijk op zoek naar een grote fullrange top.



De dubbel 12" gaat zeker werken. Voroal met de eerder genoemde 18 sound rivers. Deze kunnen behoorlijk wat vermogen weg slikken. Zal me nix verbazen als de top dan meer vermogen krijgt dan een gemiddeld subje. 
De 8" kan een beperkende factor zijn. Maar uit een 8"er is heel veel mid te halen. Mocht het niet genoeg zijn dan kunnen we kijken naar dubbel 8" (kan nog vrij compact) of een 10"er met zeer sterke aandrijving (ala 18 sound 10ND610).  
1" zou denk ik ook nog wel kunnen, maar daarvoor moeten we even een HF expert raadplegen, ik ben totaal niet bekent in het compressie driver wereldje. 





> citaat:denk dat je eerder naar een dubbele 15 " moet, 10 " en een 1 "
> mijn mening hoor 
> maar ik ken niks van geluid ??



Dubbel 15" gaat verschrikkelijk groot worden. Doe dan 2 enkel 15" topjes om het handelbaar te houden.


Ik heb 1 brandende vraag. Wat mag de MAXIMALE breedte van het front zijn? Dit in verband met een 15" bandpass hoorn voor het laag.

----------


## PowerSound

57Cm voor de Lab, pak 55cm om zeker te zijn.

Natuurlijk is het best om eerst een normale versie van dat GPS³ te maken, als dit al lukt zal het al heel goed zijn ! Daarna kunnen we deze verder ombouwen naar een Labversie.

PS : Michiel, op de testdag kreeg het GSP topje in totaal meer vermogen binnen dan de 2 labs samen...

----------


## sis

Inhoud verwijderd, niets te melden? reageer dan vooral niet!
moderator

----------


## sis

:Frown:  :Frown: [V][V][V]
Dank U 
sis

----------


## DJ_Robin

Dat de Top niet op een bepaalde speaker die iemand heeft gemaakt ben ik het volkomen mee eens , maar aangezien het niet de duurste is en hij naar mijn mening heel erg goed presteerd ...

18Sound heeft ook mijn voorkeur , mooie zwarde drivers en een aantrekkelijke prijs. Waar ik wel voor pleit is meer keuze in eventuele drivers , bijvoorbeeld 3 stuks in 3 verschillende prijs/kwaliteits klasse , dan kan iedereen naar zijn budget en overwegingen de geschikte driver kiezen.

De breedte voor de GSP3 (normaal) zou ik op de 60 cm houden , dit is een standaard vervoers maat , en de meeste subkastjes hebben ook die maat. Ik denk dat je moet kijken naar een Coaxiale montage van de hoogdriver in de hoorn van de mid driver , of een montage in de kamer/hoorn van het laaggedeelte.

Ik zou toch wel graag een 15 inch speaker zien , ipv een 12 inch. Persoonlijk vind ik een 15 inch toch lekkerder klinken dan een 12 inch. Zoiets als de HD15 (zoals Powersound al aangaf) maar dan met i.p.v een ronde vorm een van een aantal planken en aan de voorkant 1 die 90graden op de bovenkant staat zodat je daar een 1 inch hoogdrivertje in kan verwerken. De trapezium vorm zou toch haalbaar moeten zijn want er zijn meerdere topkasten die volgens hetzelfde princiepe werken. 

Ik denk dat het inderdaad geen slecht idee is als er zich meer mensen die zich ook serieus en actief hiermee bezig willen houden een steentje bijdragen en wellicht hebben die toevallig net dat stukje waardoor we net dat stapje verder komen. Bijvoorbeeld Contour was ook aanwezig op de (letterlijk en figuurlijk) in het watergevallen testdag en heeft ook al behoorlijk wat ervaring op dit gebied. Misschien dat hij Michiel zou kunnen helpen met de laagsectie ?

Een GSP3 topic is voor het overzicht wellicht beter , maar dit wil ik even aan Michiel overlaten dit is immers de grondlegger van dit project.



M.V.G

----------


## Jurrie

Ik heb nog een Gauss 5840 liggen  :Smile:  ideaal in een hoornkast...

----------


## DJ_Robin

Zoals al aangegeven , gaan we niet op verzoek praten. Ik heb beetje de verkeerde indruk gewekt door zelf in een verkeerde omschrijving aan te geven dat ik specifiek op mijn speakers wou bouwen.
Graag verder weer reacties waar we wat mee kunnen zodat het een beetje overzichtelijk blijft.

M.V.G

----------


## sis

Wat zijn eigenlijk de specificaties van een Lab
spl, vermogen, freq. bereik, max cross. punt e.d.
sis

----------


## michiel

Een BPH in trapezium kast gaat wel lukken als we de kast groter maken, hier ben ik geen voorstander van (persoonlijke voorkeur). Maar als het niet anders kan dan kan het niet anders. Het liefst zie ik een compacte kast met een hoge belasting. Versterkers worden steeds lichter, en daar mogen we best gebruik van maken. Ik zie liever een kastje van 180 liter met een belasting van 4 kilo watt en een spl gelijk aan een kast van 400 liter met een belasting van 1.5 kilo watt. 
De huidige laag sectie wil ik nog wel gaan bekijken (een paar kleine meetingen moet meer info geven...).

Vandaag zal ik tekeningen van de nieuwe mid sectie naar Lucas sturen. Wellicht kan hij de nieuwe mid sectie even uit proberen en verglijken met de oude. Het is een 10" versie geworden, maar een 8" versie is ook geen probleem (dat komt nog als daar behoefte aan is).
Mocht dit nog steeds niet naar wens werken dus moet er een fase plug komen om het hals vlak te verkleinen ZONDER dat er meer lucht word ingesloten. 
Ik verwacht dat de nieuwe hoorn al een hele verbetering zal zijn.





> citaat:Ik zou toch wel graag een 15 inch speaker zien , ipv een 12 inch. Persoonlijk vind ik een 15 inch toch lekkerder klinken dan een 12 inch



Bij hoorn kasten heeft de klank weinig te maken met het membraam vlak. Kijk meer naar de hoorn en de eigenschappen van de drivers. De kans is groot dat je met een flink zware 12"er met gunstige parameters meer krijgt dan met een gemiddeld goede 15"er. 
Een 12"er geeft weer net dat beetje emer mogelijkheden met plaatsing en kast formaat.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Veel ervaring heb ik niet met hoornkasten dus als jij het zegt geloof ik je helemaal.
Misschien dat we dan kunnen kijken naar en 12/8/1 topkastje , je kan dan (zoals je zelf aangeeft) redelijk dit formaat kast houden en wel met een BPH werken. Voor mij is ook een hoofd reden dat de kast zo compact mogelijk is , echter wil ik niet inleveren op geluids kwaliteit en heb ik dus liever een iets grotere kast met goed geluid dan een kleinere kast die toch niet helemaal lekker aansluit op een lekkere set subs.

Maar voor een 12/8/1 BPH kastje met 18sound drivers ben ik best geintereseerd en ook bereid een eventueel prototype te maken.

M.V.G

----------


## )jeroen(

Ik denk dat je inderdaad het beste boven in de kast een 8" of liever 10"/1" coaxiaalhoorn kan plaatsen, en daaronder een bandpasshoorn of andere basconstructie. Als je voor een bandpasshoorn gaat, dan zou ik wel een 15" nemen. Of anders als we toch lekker moeilijk gaan doen: een 2x12"/2"/1" triaxiaal!  :Smile: .

Waar ik laatst aan zat te denken: 2x12"/2", maar dan op een bepaalde manier in elkaar geflanst, ik zal even een plaatje maken met Quickcad©

----------


## )jeroen(

zoals dit, alleen dan recht: 2x12" met 2" hoorn 
http://home.planet.nl/~vermond/jeroen/site/geflats.JPG

Met die gaten naast de 2"hoorn bedoel ik BR poorten. Dit zou je erg compact moeten kunnen maken.

----------


## Jurrie

Lijkt redelijk veel op die kasten van Powersound...

Denk dat je dan toch een stukje sub mist.

Misschien een 12" (LAB?) in een bandpass hoorn (soort van zoals die EV 2 x 12" subs) met daarboven 10" + 2" in een hoorn.

Soort van Turbo kastjes.

----------


## )jeroen(

Ik denk dat het grote voordeel is van die kastjes die ik getekend heb, dat je ze erg compact kan maken voor een hoornkast. Vanwege de omgekeerde 12"-ers kan je een grote mid/hoog-driver toepassen.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Zowiso wil ik al geen 2 inch in mijn kasten hebben , en ik denk dat meer mensen daarin mee zullen gaan. Een 2 inch gaat mij veels te snel "schreeuwen" , zeker als hij 2 12 inchers moet gaan bijhouden.

Mijn voorkeur licht nogsteeds bij een 15/8/1 combinatie , en waarbij dan de 1" in de kamer van de 15" BPH word gemonteerd. Hierdoor win je weer 10 cm hoogte en maak je de kast zowiso al kleiner.
Echter als een trapezium kast hierdoor moeilijk of niet haalbaar is , dan ben ik best bereid eens naar een 12/8/1 combo te kijken.
Zoals ik al zei heb ik te weinig ervaring om zo'n kast zelf te ontwerpen en als het via deze weg kan , zodat meer mensen er plezier van hebben , en er gewoon goede kasten uitkomen dan zou dat natuulijk perfect zijn.

M.V.G

----------


## )jeroen(

Lijkt je dat nou wel een goed idee, om de 1" in de bandpasshoorn te doen? Het 1" heeft een leuk hoorntje nodig, en om die nou in de bashoorn te zetten? Lijkt het je niet beter om hem coaxiaal met de 8" te zetten? Er bestaat namelijk ook een 'klein' turbokastje wat nu niet meer gemaakt wordt, daar zit de 1" hoorn ook in de bandpasshoorn, maar die hoorn mocht niet te groot zijn, en daardoor gaat het hoog snel fout klinken.

Ik weet niet hoe groot die bandpasshoorn gaat worden, want als ie aardig groot wordt kan er natuurlijk eerder een mooi hoorntje in.

----------


## michiel

)jeroen(, Met dat ontwerp zijn we terug bij gsp 1. En dat was niet de bedoeling.

Ik had voor de grap eens een tekening gemaakt van een dubbel 8" laag, 8" mid kastje. laag sectie was bph, hier is makkelijk een 12" in te bouwen (de hoorn wel aangepast aan de 12"er uiteraard). 
Lucas zal binnenkort aan een tweede proto type van de mid hoorn beginnen. Hij maakt een 10" versie, maar zoals ik al zei is deze hoorn gemakkelijk om te bouwen tot een 8" versie.  





> citaat:Misschien een 12" (LAB?) in een bandpass hoorn (soort van zoals die EV 2 x 12" subs) met daarboven 10" + 2" in een hoorn.



De lab gaat so wie so niet gebruikt worden voor het 80-250/400 Hz gebied. Ten eerste is deze driver achtelijk duur, en ik denk niet dat ie geschikt is. 
De 12" die we voor het laag gebruiken zal een flinke xmax hebben, zo'n 7/8 mm. Zolang de spoel het kan hebben kun je een dergelijke 12"er verschrikkelijk zwaar belasten. Ik gok er op dat een enkele 12"er voor het gebied van 80-250 Hz in een goede bph al gauw een 3 kilowatt kan hebben om richting de xmax te gaan. Of de spoel niet te warm wordt is dan maar de vraag...

Vrijdag vertrek ik voor een weekje vakantie. Als ik terug ben zullen we denk ik meer weten over de mid sectie. Als die goed is wil ik meer werk gan maken van de laag sectie. Ten eerste ga ik proberen om zelf wat simpele meetingen te doen aan de huidige laag sectie. 
Ik zal tevens werk maken van aan andere laag sectie. 

Ik heb misschien al een adresje gevonden waar we eventueel wat 18 sound drivers kunnen lenen voor proto types. Hier zal ik na mijn vakantie ook achteraan gaan.

----------


## michiel

Bij de weg... De hf hoorn kan denk ik het beste in de mid hoorn. De nieuwe versie is al een stukje groter dan de eerste. Zo zit de hf hoorn wat hoger, en dus minder kans dat het publiek al je hf geluid opvreet. De mid hoorn moet ook boven komen.

----------


## michiel

Ik kon het toch niet laten om nog even te gaan "spelen". En zo is er opeens een schets voor gsp 3 (??) geboren. Net een tikkie anders dan gsp 2, vooral kleiner wat ik graag zie. 
Tekening: http://groups.msn.com/luidsprekers/g...to&PhotoID=115 (de link even kopieren en plakken in een nieuw venster als deze niet meteen werkt)

Simulatie plaatje: http://groups.msn.com/luidsprekers/g...to&PhotoID=114 (rood is enkele kast, zwart zijn 2 kasten).
De max vermogen is het opgegeven program power van 18 sound, in dit geval 800 watt per 12"er. Volgens ajhorn gaat er 1500 in om bij de xmax te komen....

Vanaf de buitenmaten gerekent zit dit op 150 liter. Dat is meer een formaat wat ik wil zien. :Big Grin:  Alleen nog die hoog sectie ergens weg werken.
De mid hoorn is een 8"er.

De laag sectie op deze tekening gaat passen. Moet alleen nog even uit rekenen wat er exact aan litertjes beschikbaar is voor de voor en achterkamer van de 12"er. Uit ruwe berekeningen blijkt dat er ruim voldoende volume aanwezig is. Het is allen nog even uitvogelen waar de baffle (vertikaal paneel in het midden) precies moet komen voor een optimale werking. Misschien is een 3d cad tekening de oplossing??

Met deze opbouw is een 15" laag sectie in een wat grotere kast ook haalbaar. Het heeft ff gekost om het allemaal goed te krijgen (tot nu toe) maar ik zie wel mogelijkheden met 15"ers... Al ben ik van menig dat 12" meer dan genoeg is.

----------


## PowerSound

Jajaaa, zo wil ik het zien !

Vraag aan michiel : Kan die hoornmond niet "totaal" recht ? Ik ben toch beetje bang dat je met zo'n constructie wel het vreselijk kam effect gaat verkrijgen...

Leuk die dubbele wanden, gezien van boven, kan je daar handvatten en co inbouwen ! Ook bedankt om de laaghoorn zo getekend te hebben, kan je ze lekker op elkaar stacken. Een op een omgekeerde.

----------


## michiel

Wat bedoel je precies met de hoorn mond totaal recht?

Ik heb deze hoorn speciaal ontworpen volgens een ander recept als bij het eerste proto type. De horizontale spreiding is gereduceert, dit gaat echter ten koste van de verticale spreiding, maar dat zal geen probleem worden. 
De spreiding van de hogere mid tonen die het kam filter effect veroorzaken word vooral bepaald door het eerste deel van de hoorn. Dus de spreiding zal gering zijn!! (de hoek tussen de hoorn wanden is 4 graden kleiner dan de hoek tussen de buiten wanden)
De lagere mid tonen zullen weinig last hebben van het kam filter effect. Twee hoorn monden zullen dan eerder koppelen en samen werken dan elkaar in de weg zitten. Deze mid hoorn lijkt me aardig in de buurt komen van een optimaal werkende hoorn. 
Mocht het gebeuren dat het hals vlak te groot is (te weinig rendement) dan gaat er gewoon een fase plug in. Dit kan bij deze hoorn zonder al te veel aanpassingen aan de rest van de hoorn.

Die dubbele wand geldt alleen voor de mid hoorn!! Het bovenste plaatje is een horizontale dwars doorsnede van de mid hoorn, heeft dus nix te maken met de 12"sectie (had ik eigenlijk bij de tekening moeten zetten...). 
De laag sectie zal gewoon de zijwanden van de kast volgen.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Dit begint een goede wending te krijgen  :Big Grin:  [^].
Kastje ziet er erg oke uit , mooie afmetingen ook.
Fijne vakantie , en als je trug bent horen we wel verder, ik hbe de mogelijkheid een eventueel prototype te bouwen dus dat is alvast een meevaller , als jij de driver zou kunnen regelen kunnen we relatief snel aan dit kastje werken.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

Ik ben nog niet weg.. ik kan jullie nog de hele middag bombarderen met leuke/nieuwe ideetjes, ontwerpen en problemen. :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Dus dan begin ik maar gelijk. Ik kon het niet laten om eens te kijken wat er aan HF spul te krijgen is. Ik ben even over de site van speakerstore gefietst en zag dat alle 1" hoorns uit het assortiment niet geschikt waren! Allemaal veel te brede afstraling. En als we ergens een kam filter effect gaan krijgen dan is het bij de hoge tonen. 
Dus ik ga opzoek naar een mooie 1" hoorn en loop tegen de Selenium HL 14-25 aan.  
Datasheet met polar plots: http://www.selenium.com.br/sitenovo/.../HL14-25_i.pdf

Spreiding is 45*45, dat past wel mooi bij de mid hoorn. De afmeting is 156 bij 156. Dus past mooi in de mond van de mid hoorn. De diepte is 252(zonder driver) en dat gaat ook wel passen.

Ik zou zeggen, zet deze hoorn maar op het lijstje, of neem een soort gelijke hoorn. 
Het ideetje van HF sectie naar keuze ga ik maar schrappen. De spreiding mag absoluut niet te groot worden. 

Kwa compressie drivers kan ik niet veel zeggen (alleen andere na praten). Wat ik wel kan zeggen is dat de grafiekjes van 18 sound mij niet aan staan. Als die dingen echt zo niet lineair zijn dan kunnen we er maar beter vanaf blijven.
Dus een volledig 18 sound kastje zit er voor mij niet in. Kijk liever naar de B&C DE25 of 45, die schijnen erg goed te zijn!

----------


## michiel

Even iets tussen door, hier nog wat lees voer over een soort gelijk project als het gsp wat net een andere kant op gaat als we geen: http://acapella.harmony-central.com/...0&pagenumber=1

Daar staat hier en daar nog wat leuke info tussen.

----------


## luc2366

Hier gaan we dan...
"Ik weet niet wat er mis is gegaan, maar wij hebben vanmiddag ruim 2 uur lopen wachten op de heren uit Belgie, maar toen we om 17.15 nog niets hadden gehoord hebben we de moed maar opgegeven en zijn weer huiswaards gegaan...": Michiel belde me woensdag 4/2 rond 19u30 op om te vragen of ik 8/2 en 15/2 naar NL kon komen. Ik bevestigde. Hij zou me nog contacteren om de definitieve datum te laten weten als hij met Robin gebeld/gemaild had. Dat contact is er NOOIT meer geweest waardoor ik die zondag op de bouwwerf van m'n zus aan het slijpen/breken/boren was en m'n GSM in de wagen had liggen...

"We vinden het nogal vreemd dat jullie niet even gebeld hebben, dan hadden wij ook geweten waar we aan toe waren...": zelfde reden zoals hierboven.

"Robin bedankt voor het regelen van de loods en de koffie!": inderdaad dank, maar op de 2e afspraak was er helaas geen koffie :-)

"Ik zou toch graag weten waar hier nu de fout zit , van michiel heb ik toch begrepen dat lucas telefonisch contact heeft gehad." Hierboven reeds uitgelegd...

"Waarom typt Dhr. Lucas overigens niets zelf hierover op het forum?
Lijkt me een stuk handiger, gezien de vorige poging...": omdat DHR Lucas een virus op 'n PC had en meer dan 2 weken niet op het net is geweest! Ik was volledig afhankelijk van de telefoontjes/sms-jes van Powersound.

"Komt voor mij ook beter uit want ik heb een klusje dat tot een uur of 7 s'ochtens gaat duren.": Excuseert u ons, maar ik was de nacht van de 14e OOK pas thuis om 5u30 en heb dus 3 uur MINDER geslapen als u.

"Maar dan vind ik het wel HEEL vreemd dat hij afgelopen zaterdag niets heeft laten horen , en dat er nu (weer bijna zondag) nog steeds niet even heeft gepost waarom er nu een fout is gemaakt en of hij wel zondag wil komen.": Hierboven reeds uitgelegd, en ik ben wel degelijk afgekomen - zoals beloofd!

"Zoveel moeite kost het toch niet om even een berichtje te typen.": inderdaad - maar zonder internet...

"wellicht ten onrechte...": dank voor het vertrouwen

"maar die ook wel behoorlijk wat sub-geweld kan hebben": deze GSP-2 was oorspronkelijk ontworpen voor een vermogen van ca. 800W rms. Momenteel zitten we aan een rms-vermogen van ca. 1300w rms. Als alles op punt staat hebben we meer bereikt dan de bedoeling was. Daarbovenop komt dat VELEN geilen op Labs maar dat het voor VELEN een natte droom zal blijven... blijf met jullie voeten op de grond en bouw een normale TOPkast (géén fullrange kast) voor een normale baskast. 

"Vandaag zal ik tekeningen van de nieuwe mid sectie naar Lucas sturen. Wellicht kan hij de nieuwe mid sectie even uit proberen en verglijken met de oude.": ik ben al volop bezig met zagen. Ik verwacht een eerste (beperkte) test bij mij binnen ca. 1 week

* zo, nu zijn we terug bijgepraat...

** gelukkig spraken we niet gisteren af want gisterenmiddag heb ik vastgesteld dat ze op 9 (!) verschillend eplaatsen hebben proberen inbreken in ons pand. Gelukkig is m'n niet binnengeraakt en bleef het prototype ongeschonden :-)


De groeten,

Lucas

----------


## michiel

ik ben weer levend terug gekomen van de wintersport. Gelukig hoef ik hier niet 3 paginas door te lezen! :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ben je immiddels al iets gevorders met het GSP 3 Michiel ?

Ik vind het een interesant kastjes gezien de afmetingen en wil dan ook graag aan een prototype gaan werken. Echter heb ik dan wel een definitieve tekening nodig van het GSP 3 waar je de exacte maten en hoeken in hebt gezet. Ik hoor het graag.

Wat voor subs heb je hier eigenlijk onder bedacht , ik dacht zelf aan 2 stuks BR118 van 18sound.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

Ik heb er afgelopen week niets meer aan gedaan. Ik moet eerst een andere project afmaken wat een hogere prioroteit heeft als de gsp top.

Met subs kun je nog veel kanten op. Ik heb de top wel gemaakt met de M hoorn in m'n achterhoofd. 1 top zou goed op 1 m hoorn kunnen verwacht ik. 
Maar ik werk zelf nog een een 12" hoorn die er ook goed bij past. 2 12" hoorns met 1 top zou iets uit balans zijn volgens de simulatie (iets meer laag). Wat ik zelf niet als probleem zie. In de praktijk zal de max spl wat lager uitvallen dan in de simulatie. 
Deze hoorn gaat ook gebouwt worden, maar zoals ik al eerder heb aan gegeven geef ik de tekeningen niet vrij.

Ik kan aanraden om iets als de M hoorn te gebruiken. 

Misschien dat ik volgende week tijd heb om de top verder uit te werken. 
Ondertussen kunnen we even kijken of we de drivers kunnen regelen.

----------


## JVS

Michiel, heb je de mail van mij ontvangen, of heb ik het verkeerde adres te pakken ?

Joost

----------


## michiel

Voor zover ik weet heb ik geen meel ontvagen. Probeer het eens op michiel_rijckaert@hotmail.com.

----------


## michiel

Trouwens, ik heb hier al een tijdje plannen liggen voor een 15" hoorn sub die goed bij de gsp top past. Dit ontwerp wil ik best vrij geven voor de zelfbouwers....
Er moet nog wat aan gedaan worden, ik zal deze verder uit werken als er vraag naar is (wel serieus, ik krijg het de laatste tijd steeds drukker!!!).

----------


## michiel

Ik ben er nog niet aan toe gekomen om de tweede versie verder uit te werken. 

Ik ben wel bezig met een proefkastje om meetingen aan te verrichten. Ik ben toch erg benieuwd wat de huidige laag sectie precies doet. 

Lucas werkt aan de nieuwe mid sectie. Alle resultaten zullen uiteraard hier vermeld worden.

----------


## mbottens

Michiel, je bent een laag hoorn aan het ontwerpen voor in je top, Als zuiver hoorn zou deze niet werken dus niks toevoegen. Wat is dan de reden dat je er een soort van hoorn van maakt? Op welke theorien is dat berust?

Begrijp me goed ik vertrouw erop dat het wel nuttig is, ik wil gewoon weten waardoor en waarvoor het nuttig is.

Verder wil ik nog eens zeggen dat ik dit een goed idee vind en dat er meer moet worden ontworpen via het forum. Je kunt zo leuke dingen bedenken en 10 mensen weten meer dan 1.

----------


## michiel

Een laag hoorn werkt wel, maar niet optimaal. Je levert op veel punten in als de kast handelbaar moet blijven, maar je krijgt er weer erg veel voor terug.

----------


## )jeroen(

Misschien is het wat om erover te denken om de mid hoorn zo te maken dat er ook een 10" in zou kunnen in plaats van een 8".

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door )jeroen(_
> 
> Misschien is het wat om erover te denken om de mid hoorn zo te maken dat er ook een 10" in zou kunnen in plaats van een 8".



Als je het goed gevolgt had weet je dat er aan een proto type 10" mid hoorn wordt gewerkt....

----------


## )jeroen(

Euh.. volgens mij werd er alleen nog maar over een 8" hoorn gepraat.

blijkbaar heb ik het niet goed gelezen  :Big Grin:

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door )jeroen(_
> 
> Euh.. volgens mij werd er alleen nog maar over een 8" hoorn gepraat.
> 
> blijkbaar heb ik het niet goed gelezen



Dan heb je inderdaad niet goed gelezen. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Het eerste proto type was al uitgerust met een 10" mid. De mid klonk niet goed, dus heb ik een niewe 10" mid hoorn ontworpen. Aan deze wordt langzaam gebouwd.
De 8" hoorn is exact het zelfde, behalve een andere hals en mond.

----------


## Reemski

Michiel, 

He denk je over de kant en klare hoorns die bijvoorbeeld Monacor levert. Geschikt voor (volgens hen) zowel 8" als 10" speakers.

http://www.monacor.de/produkte/Produ...s.cfm?aID=3177

Afstraling van 50x30. Lijkt me ook niet echt verkeerd.

----------


## frederik_

Dat is de hoorn die gebruikt wordt in GSP1.

----------


## Reemski

inderdaad. Ik was hem al meer tegengekomen. Maar omdat ik nu lees over het zelf produceren van een mid-hoorn. 

Als deze monacor hoorn goed functioneert, waarom dan nog zelf een hoorn maken (anders dan een andere spreiding / goedkoper).

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Reemski_
> 
> 
> Als deze monacor hoorn goed functioneert, waarom dan nog zelf een hoorn maken (anders dan een andere spreiding / goedkoper).



Dan heb ik nix meer te zeggen.... :Big Grin: 

Misschien toch wel. Ik weet niet hoe het zit met die hoorn, maar ik denk dat de mid hoorn in mijn ontwerpen laag ingezet moet worden. Ik weet niet of die hoorn dat aankan.
Waarom de mid laag inzetten? Bij de eerste proto kwam dit door de laag sectie die maar een smalleband voor zijn kiezen kom nemen. 
Daarnaast is het voor de klank vele malen beter om laag te filteren (&lt; 300 Hz). Het belangrijkste stem gebied wordt dan alleen door de mid weergeven, en dat is zeer positief voor de klankmatige kant van de kast. 

De voornaamste redenen waren de prijs en afstraling.  

Bij de nieuwe hoorns heb ik rekening gehouden met de trapezium hoek en de afstraling van de hoorn. Ik weet niet hoe ver mijn ideeen over deze afstemming op gaan omdat de straling frekwentie afhankelijk is. Maar ik geloof dat we aardig in de buurt komen van een mooie afstraling van het mid.

----------


## frederik_

Deze midhoorn is volgens de specs inzetbaar vanaf 125Hz.
Als ik deze hoorn simuleer met de 8PE21, dan kun je hem inzetten vanaf 250Hz.

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door frederik__
> 
> Deze midhoorn is volgens de specs inzetbaar vanaf 125Hz.
> Als ik deze hoorn simuleer met de 8PE21, dan kun je hem inzetten vanaf 250Hz.



Dan zou deze hoorn ook een optie zijn.... Maar wat doet de hoorn zonder achterkamer? Ik zou als ik moest kiezen de mid hoorns zonder achterkamer uitvoeren....

Ik hou nou eenmaal van zelf knutselen. :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## nightline

Die Monacor hoorns zijn ook nog eens erg duur, daar kun je veel uurtjes voor knutselen. Mocht iemand toch interresse hebben, ik heb er nog 2 liggen. Ik wilde ze ooit gebruiken om 2 10" speakers achter elke hoorn te bouwen, maar ja tijd gebrek.

----------


## Reemski

Zonder achterkamer????

Toevallig zag ik ook op de monacor site (en van andere fabrikanten) een achterkamer van zo'n 3 liter, die je achter een 8"-er kan plaatsen. Lijkt me ideaal.

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Reemski_
> 
> Zonder achterkamer????
> 
> Toevallig zag ik ook op de monacor site (en van andere fabrikanten) een achterkamer van zo'n 3 liter, die je achter een 8"-er kan plaatsen. Lijkt me ideaal.



Geen achterkamer klinkt veel beter! En met een goede hoorn ervoor maakt het geen bal uit voor de belastbaarheid in het werkgebied. 
Een achterkamer heeft pas nut als deze zeer klein wordt uitgevoerd. En dat is alleen maar lastig (en HEEL nauwkeurig). Dus krijg je eerder last van de kamer dan dat je er profeit van hebt. 
Dus daarom gaat de kamer er gewoon vanaf. Mocht dit niet goed werken in de praktijk. Dan kan er altijd nog een achterkamer achter de driver geplaatst worden. Dat zal echter niet nodig zijn verwacht.

----------


## mbottens

Hoi,

Ik heb de top eens bekeken bij speakerstore en nu staan er geen driveers in afgebeeld. Waar wordt de 15" geplaatst is nu mijn vraag?

De simulaties zien er goed uit bijna constant 105 dB vanaf 100 Hz met maar 2 speakers. Daar wordt ik  :Smile:  van nee  :Big Grin:  van, het namelijk ook bijna weekend kunnen we weer naar onze geluidsssytemen luisteren.

----------


## michiel

De 15"er komt in de hoorn wand. Hij straalt dus gedeeltelijk in de hoorn af.

Helaas heb ik het erg druk op het moment, dus de bouw van het test kastje gaat niet echt vlug, en het verder ontwikkelen van een bph sectie wil ook niet echt opschieten... 

Helaas voor de mensen die er op zitten te wachten, aangezien het ook een beetje eenmans project dreigt te worden zal het binnenkort ook niet echt op gaan schieten. GSP staat niet boven aan mijn lijstje...

----------


## DJ_Robin

Jammer dat nadat het vorm begon te krijgen er eigenlijk geen verder ontwikkelingen zijn geweest.
Ik zou graag helpen maar heb nog niet zoveel ervaring met het stimuleren in de verschillende te verkrijgen programma's.
Zijn er hier verder geen mensen die Michiel kunnen helpen die wel ervaring hebben in het ontwerpen/stimuleren van hornkasten en ook interesse hebben in het project ? 
Er zijn aan de reacties te zien toch wel veel mensen geintereseerd.

Ik zat trouwens nog even op de site van speakerstore en is dit geen leuke sub voor onder het gsp3, http://www.speakerstore.nl/construct...s/1850horn.jpg (ik vind de M-horn toch behoorlijk groot)

M.V.G

----------


## mbottens

@Michiel

Misschien kun je eens een kort duidelijk overzichtje maken van wat er nog moet gebeuren aan deze top. Welke keuzes er bijvoorbeeld nog moeten worden gemaakt en welke problemen je op het moment nog hebt?

Dan kunnen we met zijn allen op een productieve manier mee gaan denken. Lijkt me leuk :Smile:  

Mijn simulatie programma krijgt het zwaar te voorduren de komende tijd :Big Grin:

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> @Michiel
> 
> Misschien kun je eens een kort duidelijk overzichtje maken van wat er nog moet gebeuren aan deze top. Welke keuzes er bijvoorbeeld nog moeten worden gemaakt en welke problemen je op het moment nog hebt?
> 
> Dan kunnen we met zijn allen op een productieve manier mee gaan denken. Lijkt me leuk 
> 
> Mijn simulatie programma krijgt het zwaar te voorduren de komende tijd



Het meeste werk zit in het teken/bedenken van een leuk topje. Aan de laag sectie moet nog wat gesleuteld worden. Zo word het bijvoorbeeld vrij lastig om een 12" bph in een compact kastje te krijgen (denk toch dat we een slag groter moeten gaan).
Kwa simuleren zal er niet super veel werk meer inzitten. 

De mid sectie staat al min of meer vast. Ik heb alleen nog geen duidelijke tekeing van de 8" versie.  

Ik kan wel zeggen dat Frederik aan een 15" bph werkt. Binnenkort zal hij een proto van deze bph gaan bouwen. 
Voor het test kastje van GSP2 moet ik nog wat frezen/zagen en dan kan ik flink wat gaan luisteren/meten.





> citaat:Ik zat trouwens nog even op de site van speakerstore en is dit geen leuke sub voor onder het gsp3, http://www.speakerstore.nl/construct...s/1850horn.jpg (ik vind de M-horn toch behoorlijk groot)



Daar is de top niet helemaal voor ontworpen. Ik heb met opzet de top zo proberen te ontwerpen dat deze flink de diepte in kan om gebruik met subs ala lab en M-hoorn mogelijk te maken. 
Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het niet mogelijk is. Je hebt dan alleen wat meer overlap.

----------


## DJ_Robin

> citaat:Het meeste werk zit in het teken/bedenken van een leuk topje. Aan de laag sectie moet nog wat gesleuteld worden. Zo word het bijvoorbeeld vrij lastig om een 12" bph in een compact kastje te krijgen (denk toch dat we een slag groter moeten gaan).



Maak ik hieruit op dat de tekeningen van het GSP3 de prullenbak in kunnen ? Ik vond het toch wel een heel leuk kastje , maar de BPH gaat daar dus toch niet werken ?





> citaat:Ik kan wel zeggen dat Frederik aan een 15" bph werkt. Binnenkort zal hij een proto van deze bph gaan bouwen



Word dit enkel een laagsectie of is Frederik bezig aan een eigen Top? , en mag zijn BPH ook gebruikt worden in dit project , zo ja zou misschien Frederik ook een helpende hand kunnen bieden , om dit project op aanzienlijke termijn af te ronden.

M.V.G

----------


## frederik_

> citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel_
> Het meeste werk zit in het teken/bedenken van een leuk topje. Aan de laag sectie moet nog wat gesleuteld worden. Zo word het bijvoorbeeld vrij lastig om een 12" bph in een compact kastje te krijgen (denk toch dat we een slag groter moeten gaan).



Toch nog maar is een keertje goed kijken naar de Res4 en Res5. Blijkbaar kan het wel in een klein kastje.



Ook ik ben inderdaad bezig met een eigen topkast (wie niet meer tegenwoordig).
Ik ben reeds begonnen met de laagsectie (bandpasshoorn) voor een 15" (B&C Speakers 15PL40/ 18Sound 15ND930).

Het hout voor eerste prototype wordt als het goed is aankomende zaterdag gezaagd.
Dan moet dat in elkaar gelijmd/geniet worden, dus dat met 2 weken +/- moeten dat wel af zijn.

Dit prototype mag gebruikt worden voor de top van Michiel.

----------


## michiel

Die tekening kunnen niet de prullenbak in! Het is een kwestie van goed puzzelen, en helaas kost dit veel tijd. Op het moment heb ik andere projecten die voorrang krijgen (maw, waar ik nog wat aan over hou).

De res 4 en 5 zijn weer anders als wat ik wil. Ik zit namelijk met een grotere hoek, zodat de kasten met het front tegen elkaar gestack kunnen worden zonder dat de mid hoorns van de beide kasten in elkaars gebied afstralen. Dit om het kamfilter effect te voorkomen, en omdat het er een tikkie strakker uitziet als er geen ruimte is tussen de topjes.
Mocht het nou echt niet gaan werken, dan ga ik richting res 4 en 5 kwa vorm....

Misschien dat ik vanavond/vannacht nog even wat kan prutsen aan versie 3. Frezen aan de test kast van versie 2 zit er op dit tijdstip ook niet meer in...

----------


## DJ_Robin

Allemaal topkastjes  :Big Grin: 
Het aanbod word steeds groter , maar is er ook echt iets anders ?
Word jou top echt iets heel anders Frederik of word het ook "net zoiets" als het GSP ?
Ik neem aan dat dit een Speakerstore ontwerp is , of word de top niet beschikbaar voor iedereen , is het een opdracht van een klant ?

Michiel ,  misschien dat wanneer Frederik zijn prototype af heeft daar wel een idee/ontwerp uit is te halen die weer onder het GSP 3 mid-hoog/hoog gedeelte past. Of je kan er wellicht precies dat stukje info uithalen waarmee je wel het GSP 3 tot een goed einde kan brengen.

Ik hoop dat dit project wel afkomt en er dan ook een fijne top uit voorkomt.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> 
> Michiel ,  misschien dat wanneer Frederik zijn prototype af heeft daar wel een idee/ontwerp uit is te halen die weer onder het GSP 3 mid-hoog/hoog gedeelte past. Of je kan er wellicht precies dat stukje info uithalen waarmee je wel het GSP 3 tot een goed einde kan brengen.
> 
> Ik hoop dat dit project wel afkomt en er dan ook een fijne top uit voorkomt.
> 
> M.V.G



Dat stukje info zou dan een grotere kast zijn. En ik ben heel eigenwijs :Big Grin:  dus ik ga proberen het zo klein mogelijk te houden (anders wordt het inderdaad allemaal hetzelfde).
Zoals ik al zei, gaat het echt niet lukken, dan moet het maar met en wat grotere kast... (en kans op kam filter effect).

Tot mijn grote schrik kwam ik er gister avond achter dat mijn auto cad het niet meer doet. Kl*te virussen.[xx(]
Moet ff het cdtje op gaan graven (ik vermoed dat dat in vlissingen ligt....)

----------


## michiel

Ondertussen heb ik even tijd gevonden om het 12" bph/8" FH ontwerp verder uit te werken. Heb nu een kastje van 50 breed, 94 hoog en 62 diep waar het allemaal in zou moeten passen. 

Helaas nog steeds geen acad op deze compu. Zodra ik weer bij de tekeningen kan komen zal ik ze even op i-net plaatsen. 

Van de week eerst nog even een final check doen, en dan kan er van mijn part begonnen worden aan de bouw van proto 2 (als niemand bezwaren heeft tegen het ontwerp).
Ik baal er zelf flink van dat ik dit weekend niet verder kan... ik kan wel de simulatie plaatjes on line zetten. Dit zal ik binnen 2 dagen nog doen.

----------


## ralph

Bouw je zelf ook wel eens wat Michiel?

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Bouw je zelf ook wel eens wat Michiel?



Nou... ik vraag me af of ik tegenwoordig in een slaapkamer slaap, of een werkplaats. Ik heb zo'n 1500-2000 liter aan kasten staan op een kamer van en 10-12 m^2. Waarvan ik toch wel zo'n 80% zelf heb gemaakt.
Wees daar maar niet bang voor.

Als je het topic goed had gevolgt, dan was je op de hoogte van mijn bezigheden en dat ik alleen in het weekend kan bouwen, en dat moet ook nog eens naast m'n werk (bijbaan). En dan heb ik dus geen zin om het bedenken, ontwerpen, bouwen en testen van een GSP (GEZAMELIJK speaker project) op me te nemen. In dat geval zou de G weg gelaten kunnen worden en had ik jullie uiteraard nooit lastig gevallen met dit hele topic....

Als ik eerlijk moet zijn had ik wel meer verwacht van de input van anderen (op enkele uitzonderingen na).

----------


## luc2366

hoi michiel; hier is mijn input: de mid-hoorn is klaar om te testen.
heb een drukke week op me afkomen dus:
powersound, volgende week wat herrie maken in de winkel?

----------


## nightline

[/quote]

En dan heb ik dus geen zin om het bedenken, ontwerpen, bouwen en testen van een GSP (GEZAMELIJK speaker project) op me te nemen. In dat geval zou de G weg gelaten kunnen worden en had ik jullie uiteraard nooit lastig gevallen met dit hele topic....

Als ik eerlijk moet zijn had ik wel meer verwacht van de input van anderen (op enkele uitzonderingen na).
[/quote]

Ik ben van mening dat een GSP project geleid dient te worden door iemand die geen input maar sturing geeft aan een discusie. Een soort van voorzitter in een vergadering. In zo´n geval zou het voor veel mensen leuker zijn mee te denken om tot een goed resultaat te komen.
Er is volop Know-how om tot een goed ontwerp te komen, maar de enige ideeen die gebruikt werden komen van jou. Ik wil niet zeggen dat de ideeen slecht zijn, maar klaag in dit geval niet over input van andere [^]

----------


## nightline

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Bouw je zelf ook wel eens wat Michiel?




Logische reactie!! Als je zo zelfverzekerd bent van je ontwerp, waarom bouw je het zelf niet :Wink:

----------


## PowerSound

Lucas, wanneer je waar wilt, als het maar een beetje goed klinkt.  :Wink:

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door nightline_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> ...



Gaan we nog een keer..... Ik zit de gehele week in vlissingen op een mini studenten kamertje om te 'studeren'. Helaas gaat daar tijd in zitten. En wat nog rotter is, is dat het geld kost. Dus ga ik in het weekend af en toe wat werken. 
Aangezien ik alleen in het weekend kan klussen komt het er niet vaak van. En, ik maak ook nog kastjes voor anderen, waar ik wat aan over hou. Dat krijgt dus voorrang. Ik wil het jullie niet aan doen om een jaar te laten wachten op bouwsels.
Naast dit alles heb ik niet eens de spullen in huis om een dergelijk lastige kast goed in elkaar te zetten. 

En ik zou geen idee hebben waar ik het geld vandaan zou moeten halen om de kasten te kunnen bouwen, laat staan de drivers aan te schaffen.

Deze punten heb ik eerder al aan gekaart, en toen was er geen probleem als iemand anders aan de slag ging... waarom is het op dit moment wel fout van mij als ik nix bouw (wat al een leugen is aangezien ik werk aan een test kast van de laag sectie waar ik wat aan wil gaan meten).?

Er zijn wel mensen die flinke input hebben in dit project. Maar ik krijg het idee dat veel mensen maar af wachten wat er uit komt. 





> citaat:Logische reactie!! Als je zo zelfverzekerd bent van je ontwerp, waarom bouw je het zelf niet



Natuurlijk heb ik vertrouwen in m'n brouwsels. Anders had ik had ik het toch nooit openbaar gemaakt? Maar ik zeg niet dat dit gelijk het beste is wat je kan vinden. 


Lucas, ik ben erg benieuwd naar de resultaten!

----------


## mbottens

Michiel ik ben het met je eens, het is al leuk dat je met ideeen komt waardoor andere mensen ook op ideeen kunnen. En daar komt nog eens bij dat je altijd klaarstaat om anderen te helpen met hun problemen. Er zijn ook wel mensen op dit forum die achter dit project staan en die wel de tijd en geld hebben om dit te bouwen. En over de input: Ik viel midden in dit project eigelijk nog verder dan het midden maar ik ben bezig met een laag sectie gebaseerd op 2 15" ers te bedenken die in meerdere toppen is toe te passen, het wordt redelijk compact. Maar daar hoor je binnenkort meer over.

doegie

----------


## DJ_Robin

Zodra de definitive tekeningen online komen ga ik proberen zo snel mogelijk te beginnen aan een proto type. Het geld voor de drivers is een iets groter probleem maar dat kan wellicht weer via een andere weg opgevangen worden. Zo niet dan vind ik zelf wel een oplossig.
Het prototype komt er in iedergeval wel !

Daarnaast snap ik niet waarom Michiel ineens zo word "aangevallen" hij steekt veel tijd in dit project en helpt een hoop mensen zo op weg en dan word hem verweten dat hij het niet even zelf bouwt.
Dat alleen zijn ideeen worden gebruikt komt simpel omdat er geen verdere concrete ideeen zijn aangekaart.En ik denk dat je toch meer dan genoeg de kans hebt gehad wel een idee aan te kaarten en daar over te discuseren , dan moet je wel je mond opendoen aan het begin van het topic , niet na 14 pagina's.

M.V.G

----------


## BAJ productions

michiel ik zeg maar één ding ik wou dat ik tijd er voor had om je te helpen. maar zit al met een andere kast in mijn maag.

michiel hou hem in de lucht hé

GR. Bas

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:michiel ik zeg maar één ding ik wou dat ik tijd er voor had om je te helpen



Ik heb tijd om je te helpen (bouwen)en het gereedschap. Echter geen geld en volgens mij zit je een eindje bij mij uit de buurt.

Mvg Johan

----------


## nightline

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> Zodra de definitive tekeningen online komen ga ik proberen zo snel mogelijk te beginnen aan een proto type. Het geld voor de drivers is een iets groter probleem maar dat kan wellicht weer via een andere weg opgevangen worden. Zo niet dan vind ik zelf wel een oplossig.
> Het prototype komt er in iedergeval wel !
> 
> Daarnaast snap ik niet waarom Michiel ineens zo word "aangevallen" hij steekt veel tijd in dit project en helpt een hoop mensen zo op weg en dan word hem verweten dat hij het niet even zelf bouwt.
> Dat alleen zijn ideeen worden gebruikt komt simpel omdat er geen verdere concrete ideeen zijn aangekaart.En ik denk dat je toch meer dan genoeg de kans hebt gehad wel een idee aan te kaarten en daar over te discuseren , dan moet je wel je mond opendoen aan het begin van het topic , niet na 14 pagina's.
> 
> M.V.G





Michiel klaagt over de input en dat de "G" eigenlijk wel uit het GSP-2 kan omdat niemand input geeft. Mijn inziens ligt dat ook een beetje aan hem zelf, met de input die gegeven is wordt weinig tot niets gedaan. De enige weg de bewandeld wordt is die zoals Michiel die in gedachten heeft. Ik wil Michiel absoluut niet aanvallen!!!! ik geef alleen mijn reactie op de posting van Michiel.
Daarom heb ik ook aangegeven hoe een GSP project beter uit de verf kan komen, en er meer mensen zullen meedoen met dito resultaat.

Opzich zou het erg mooi zijn om een topkast te ontwikkelen die een Labhoorn of M-hoorn bij kan houden. Maar nogmaals, met de huidige opzet gaat dit niet lukken ben ik bang. Met alle respect voor de ontwikkelingen die thans al hebben plaats gevonden.

Persoonlijk zie ik liever een dubbel 12" met 2" driver om e.e.a. te bewerkstelligen.

----------


## michiel

Het is al vaker gezegt, een lab bij houden is niet het doel van dit project. De kosten zullen dan flink omhoog gaan.
Het lijkt me beter om de kosten niet al te hoog te maken, en de top een beetje breed inzetbaar te maken. Er zijn immers niet zoveel mensen die met lab's werken en de M hoorn bestaat niet eens in nederland. 

Naast dit project ben ik rustg bezig met een zware top voor bijvoorbeeld de lab. Dit word echter geen GSP! Om die reden wil ik het op het forum ook niet over dit project hebben. 

Het nadeel is dat dit project uit het gsp 1 afstamt. De reden om een gsp 2 te maken was dat er mesen waren die de laag sectie van gsp 1 liever niet hadden. Dus moet je wel iets anders de bedenken.
Een tijd later kwam iemand met exact het zelfde als gsp 1, maar dan 2 12 van plaats 15". Dat vind ik dan geen optie... Helaas.
Er werd ook geopperd om een bph te gebruiken vanplaats de laag sectie van gsp 2. En dat is bij deze dus ook gedaan. 
Ik heb het een en ander gevraagt over de mid hoorn, maar ik heb vrij weinig reactie's gekregen op de vragen waar ik mee zat. Dus heb ik de mid sectie ook weer opnieuw moeten ontwerpen (met in het achterhoofd dat gsp 2 niet volstaat en er wel goede resultaten zijn behaald met de kant en klare monacor hoorn). 

Het is alleen dat ik er meer van had verwacht. Ik kan niet zeggen dat ik echt ontevreden ben. Als ik dat wel was had ik me natuurlijk al eerder terug getrokken. 


Verder, ik zal proberen vandaag de tekeningen online te zetten van gsp 2 versie 3 (12" bph, 8" konische mid hoorn).
Bij deze kast heb ik niet zulke hoge eisen gesteld aan rendement en max spl als bij gsp 2. Na het horen van het proto type ben ik van mening dat bepaalde andere punten belangrijker zijn.

----------


## michiel

Ik heb enkele pogingen gewaagd om de tekeningen op internet te zetten. Dit is echter niet gelukt (een of andere gekke beveiliging van school). Jullie zullen dus nog een gedult moeten hebben tot het weekend.

Robin, jij heb de tekeningen ieder geval in je meelbox liggen. Mocht je nog zin hebben om te gaan knutselen. :Smile: 


Dan wil ik graag even gaan na denken over waar we de drivers voor een proto type vandaan kunnen halen. Het gaat o de 18sound 12ND930 en 8M400, heeft iemand toevallig deze drivers thuis liggen :Big Grin: ?? Voor het hoog adviseer ik de eerder genoegmde selenium hoorn, deze heeft een lekker smalle afstraling.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik heb de tekeningen ontvangen.
Momenteel zit ik een beetje krap in mijn tijd , maar ik hoop volgende week aan een prototype te kunnen beginnen.
Zodra ik ben begonnen of vragen heb dan horen jullie het.

M.V.G

----------


## DJ_Robin

Powersound mailde mij om te vragen of ik de tekeningen wou doormailen. Waarschijnlijk zijn er nog meer mensen nieuwsgierig en aangezien Michiel niet in staat is om de tekeningen online te zetten voor het weekend zal ik een poging wagen ,









bij deze ,

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

Kleine toelichting bij de simulatie, het gaat hier om een stack van 2 kasten. Max spl is bij het opgegeven program power van de drivers.

----------


## mbottens

Dat ziet er goed uit die output, vanaf 80 Hz al 105 dB en het loopt ook nog op. Dit is met twee kasten gemeten, betekent dat dat je met 1 kast er ongeveer 6dB vanaf mag halen? Of is dit met 1 Watt verdeeld over 2 kasten gemeten? Dan zou er theoretisch voor 1 kast 3dB vanaf gehaald moeten worden. En is het half of full space gemeten? 

Hier ben ik benieuwd naar maar wat mij opviel is dat in de hoek achter onderin het hoornverloop niet toeloopt maar juist afloopt van ongeveer 20 cm tot 17,5 cm richting de hoornmond, moet dit nog aangepast worden of zit hier een idee achter?

Groeten Martin. (een in een dip zittende subwoofer bouwer)

----------


## michiel

De simulatie is bij 2.83 volt. Als ik het goed heb. Maar dat zal ik even moeten na kijken.
Als ik AJ goed heb begrepen is dit in halfspace.

De kast is een trapezium vorm. Dat wil zeggen dat de breedte toe neemt. In de bocht waar de hoorn van verticaal naar horizontaal gaat, neemt de kast tevens in de breedte toe. Om het oppervlakte juist te houden loopt de hoorn in het zij aanzicht van 20 naar 15 cm hoogte.

----------


## nightline

Als ik het allemaal goed begrijp is dit dus voor een 12" een 8" en een 1". Waar wordt de hoog driver met hoorn gemonteerd? Of wordt die 8" een coaxiaal spreaker? Dit zou geen slechte optie zijn, hierdoor komt het mid/hoog mooi boven in de kast. Waardoor het minder snel in je oren staat te toeteren. Tevens houdt de hoorn + driver elders geen geluid tegen. :Wink: 

Groeten

Jack

----------


## DJ_Robin

ALs je even een aantal pagina's terug kijkt zie je dat er een selenium 1" horn gebruikt gaat worden die coaxiaal in de hoornmond van de 8" driver gemonteerd gaat worden.
Dan heb je dus ook je mid/hoog gewoon bovenin de kast. 
Trouwens als je je toppen zolaag zet dat het hoog in je oren staat te teteren dan word het wellicht tijd voor wat stack hout ? of gewoon een kistje tussen je sub en top ?

M.V.G

----------


## nightline

Als er op deze manier met INPUT wordt omgegaan, klaag dan niet en noem het VOORAL geen Gsp. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## DJ_Robin

Mijn excusses hoor. maar ik dacht dat je een vraag stelde.
Maar aangezien het ontwerp als eigenlijk af is , er al een aantal pagina's terug is gesproken over het M/H gedeelte vond ik het een beetje vreemde "vraag".
Daarnaast word een stevige 8" coaxiaal speaker denk ik ook een duurdere hobby dan een 1" en 8" los die dan coaxiaal voor elkaar worden gemonteerd.

Misschien niet geheel correct van mijn zijde , mijn excusses. Maar als je input geeft zou je dan ook wellicht wat links naar goede 8/1 coaxiaal speakers kunnen geven ? tegen een betaalbare prijs want dat is ook 1 van de vereisten voor het GSP.

M.V.G

----------


## )jeroen(

Is de spreiding van de 1" hoorn van Selenium en die van de 8" midhoorn niet wat aan de kleine/smalle kant? Heb je zo niet veel kasten nodig om een goede spreiding te krijgen?

----------


## DJ_Robin

Hier is bewust voor gekozen. Als je dit soort toppen in overweging neemt dan ben je toch al over de grotere sets aan het praten en dan is 4 topkasten geen groot probleem.
Het voordeel is dat het hoog nu veel meer gericht kan worden op de plek waar je het wilt hebben. Tevens kan je nu de kasten tegen elkaaraanzetten wat er strakker uitziet zonder dat je het zogenaamde KAM effect krijgt. Dit wil zeggen dat de afstraling van de ene kast de afstraling van de ander "kruist".

M.V.G

----------


## Iko

Ik denk dat je alleen het probleem tegen komt dat je afstraling per freq heel anders kan zijn. Ik merk dit met onze toppen, dat je toch enigsinds last krijgt van het weg vallen van freqs of het optellen. Door veel te proberen met het aantal graden dat je de toppen tegen elkaar aanzet is wel een goed beeld te creeren, maar volgens mij kan je dit niet van te voren al afleiden uit de uitgangshoek van je hoorn. 

Echter zal je er stukken minder last van hebben als er een volle zaal voor staat [ :Stick Out Tongue: ], maar goed we streven natuurlijk allemaal naar een perfect product! 

Ik denk alleen dat je met een coax speaker (8"/1") niet het mooie frisse hoog behoud wat je met een losse 1" driver wel hebt. 

Greetzz Iko

----------


## michiel

De afstraling is een van de moeilijke dingen in een top. Deze is zoals Iko zegt frekwentie afhankelijk. Lage frkwentie's zullen met een veel grotere hoek worden afgestraalt. 
Door de hoek van de kast en de mid hoorn enigzins op elkaar af te stemmen, kunnen we al vast leggen dat de hogere frekwenties die uit de mid hoorn komen niet door elkaar heen gaan als de toppen strak tegen elkaar komen te staan. Het is mogelijk een deel van dit probleem op te lossen in het ontwerp, en dat heb ik geprobeert.

Nigtline, ik snap dat jij een heel ander beeld hebt van eend ergelijk project. In het begin had ik ook een totaal ander beeld van dit project. Maargoed, het is gelopen zoals het gelopen is. 
Als je problemen hebt met de dingen die ik (niet)  voor dit project heb gedaan neem dan contact op met mij, en hou het topic schoon. Ik heb geen zin om dit soort dingen hier uit te vechten.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Als alles goed gaat ga ik volgende week , en misschien aankomende maandag (5 april 2004) al beginnen aan het prototype. Het bouwen zal wel steeds een stukje zijn omdat ik het ook gewoon in mijn vrije uurtjes moet doen en helaas ook veel in het weekend onderweg ben.

Ik zal proberen zoveel mogelijk foto's te maken van de loop van het bouw project.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

Een 8" coax driver kun je krijgen voor 120 ex btw. Het betreft de B&C 8CX21. de HF driver is een 1.4" driver. De prijs komt van speakerstore.

Ik verwacht net als iko dat je het sprankelende hoog gaat missen. Maar we kunnen altijd proberen om deze coax driver in de mid hoorn te monteren... Als contour er ten minste 1tje kan missen voor een middagje. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Robin, voordat je begint met bouwen, denk nog even na over de locatie van het afneembare paneel voor de 12"er

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ik denk alleen dat je met een coax speaker (8"/1") niet het mooie frisse hoog behoud wat je met een losse 1" driver wel hebt.



Maar het idee was dat het een betaalbare hoorn zal worden, en verder ben ik van mening dat je veel moet proberen. Ik ben benieuwd hoe die coax speaker op de hoorn zal reageren. Zal het harder gaan? ik denk van wel.

Michiel weet je al zeker als die simulatie op 2,83 V was. Als dat wel zo was dan is de meting dus met 2W op 2 toppen (1W per top) omdat je op 4 ohm werkt. 1 top met 1 Watt zal dan ongeveer 6dB minder geven (-3dB combinatie-effect -3dB door half vermogen)

Maar ik ben benieuwd

----------


## DJ_Robin

Het moet een betaalbare top zijn ja , maar hij moet ook wel lekker klinken natuurlijk. Ik ga het proto type in iedergeval baseren op de selenium hoorn met een apparte 1 inch dus. Maar natuurlijk kunnen we altijd even die coax proberen , you never know.

Het afneembare paneel komt zoals het er nu uitziet aan de voorkant (dus het paneel voor de kamer van de 12 inch dat aansluit op het M/H gedeelte) Dit lijkt mij de meest pratische locatie omdat je anders eerst de 1 inch moet verwijderen voordat je bij je 12 inch kan.

Ik ga nu eerst ff een zaagplannetje maken werkt wat sneller dalijk.
Mocht ik nog tegen problemen aanlopen dan horen jullie het.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

Tot mijn grote schrik heeft m'n pa de compu hier flink opgeruimd waardoor AJ niet werkt. Dit weekend heb ik geen tijd meer om AJ aan de gang te krijgen. En komende week staat me weer een drukke week te wachten.... Ik kan nix beloven wat betreft de simulatie.

Zal de coax harder gaan? Ik denk eht niet hoor. Ik zou zo gauw niet kunnen bedneken waarom de coax harder gaat...

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Zal de coax harder gaan?



Ik bedoelde niet dat hij harder gaat maar ik ben benieuwd naar het effect van de voor de 8" ontworpen hoorn op de HF driver in de coax speaker.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Bezig met mijn zaagplan , kwam ik erachter dat er wel heel erg nauwkeurige maten zijn gebruikt (o.a 500,75 mm , 879,03mm) dit zijn maten die voor de zelfbouwer die geen CNC frees in de scheur heeft staan [8D] natuurlijk onmogelijke maten. ik heb ze nu maar even afgerond naar "normale" maten (respectievelijk, 500mm , 879mm)
Ik neem aan dat dit geen verschil zal maken maar vraag hierbij toch nog even om opmerkingen. En wellicht dat er dan aan de oorspronkelijke tekeningen ook wat kleine aanpassingen gadaan kunnen worden.

**edit** in het 1e zijaanzicht geef je de hoogte aan maar je begint op de bovenkant (neemt dus de bovenste plank mee) en eindigt OP de onderste plank (neemt die dus NIET mee) is dit een foutje op de tekening of moet ik bij die maat nog 15 mm optellen ?

M.V.G
M.V.G

----------


## nightline

Ik heb nog een 12KX op reserve liggen, dit is een 12" coaxiaal speaker met een 2" driver, ik zal deze vanmiddag eens achter een flinke hoorn hangen en kijken wat het resultaat is voor de hoog weergave. Als dit niet werkt hoeven jullie ook geen moeite te doen om het met die B&C te proberen.
Al zal zo'n 1,4" driver meer fris hoog produceren dan die CP-600ti achterop die 12KX. 
120 euro voor zo'n mooi coaxiaaltje is toch een nette prijs, ga voor dat geld maar eens een 8" een hoorn en een driver halen :Wink: .

----------


## michiel

Robin, die maatvoering is inderdaad veel te nauwkeurig voor de hobbyist. Ik had simpel weg geen zin om nog meer aan de instellingen te prutsen, werd al gek vordat ik het allemaal goed voor elkaar had.

Ik heb zelf ook alw at van die stomme foutjes ontdekt in de maatvoering. JE moet er van uitgaan dat de tekening klopt. De maatvoering is pas als laatst toe gevoegt, en wellicht heb ik hier en daar net even verkeerd geklikt. Kort om, gewoon 15 mm optellen. 

Als het nodig is om enkele kleine wijzigingen door te voeren die de constructie makkelijker maken dan is dit geen probleem, als er maar niet te veel in het ontwerp verandert. 
Ik zal maandag even kijken naar de missend maatvoering. Ik stuur hier over nog wel een meeltje.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Oke dank u , ik wacht het mailtje maandag even af.
Maandag gaat er als het vervoer lukt wel hout gehaald worden.
Ik verwacht maandag al het eerste gezaagt te hebben.

Ik wacht even je mailtje af dan kan ik me zaagplan compleet maken.
Ik wellicht ook handig voor de toekomstige bouwers.

M.V.G

----------


## mbottens

Ik weet dat het een beetje laat is maar hebben jullie de laagsectie van de SA sound wel eens goed bekeken? Hier de link
http://www.wbvbeheer.nl/wbvportal/st...es/pdf63en.pdf
Hier wordt gebruik gemaakt van 2 12" ers en in het  front neemt dit weinig ruimte in beslag zodat je weer meer overhoud voor je mid hoorn. Ik vind dit zowiezo wel een goede top (nog nooit gehoord) maar als ik het zo zie voelt het goed.

Volgens mij is het principe gewoon bandpass met een nauwer uitlopende compressiekamer naar voren

----------


## michiel

Je bent inderdaad een beetje laat. En ik heb deze top niet bekeken. Voorlopig heb ik geen zin in een derde gsp top... Denk ook niet dat daar vraag naar is (hoop ik eigenlijk). :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Je bent inderdaad een beetje laat. En ik heb deze top niet bekeken. Voorlopig heb ik geen zin in een derde gsp top... Denk ook niet dat daar vraag naar is (hoop ik eigenlijk).



Ik denk dat ik binnenkort wel een nieuw topic open voor een nieuwe top maar dan niet als uitgangspunt om een redelijk betaalbare top te maken maar gewoon eentje die gigantisch hard gaat en goed klinkt. Met twee toppen per kant moet er toch meer dan 140dB haalbaar zijn. Hiervoor ben ik al een paar weken aan het simuleren en binnenkort zal ik het onderwerp wel openen.

We zien dan vanzelf als het een GSP wordt, ik hoop tenminste dat er vele reacties op zullen komen.

We zien het wel

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik heb zojuist mijn hout binnen gehad.
Michiel zou mij de laatste detail tekening nog mailen , maar ik ga in iedergeval dit weekend beginnen met het prototype.

De enige uitdaging is nu nog iemand te vinden die ons kan helpen aan de benodigde drivers.

M.V.G

----------


## luc2366

hoe zal de montage van deze coax 1" gebeuren in de hoornmond van de 8"? gebeurt dit met een soort beugels als die gebruikt werden door cyberdance in hun 12/2 coax-topjes?

----------


## DJ_Robin

Dat is inderdaad nog even overwegen hoe ik die 1 inch moet gaan bevestigen. Waarschijnlijk komen er wel een soort van beugels a-la cyberdance 12/2 coaxen.

Ik ga nu ff zagen , 

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> Ik heb zojuist mijn hout binnen gehad.
> Michiel zou mij de laatste detail tekening nog mailen , maar ik ga in iedergeval dit weekend beginnen met het prototype.
> 
> De enige uitdaging is nu nog iemand te vinden die ons kan helpen aan de benodigde drivers.
> 
> M.V.G




Door grote drukte hier ben ik nog niet echt toegekomen aan de andere tekeningen. Maar ik geloof dat je tot nu toe nog wel genoeg te zagen hebt....

----------


## DJ_Robin

de bodem heb ik af (ben er ook achter dat me circelzaag krom is gelukkig geen hout verspilt alleen een beetje scheve bovenkant)
Zondag ga ik verder dan verwacht ik de zijkanten en de hoorn voor de 8 inch af te hebben. Daarna kan ik in iedergeval beginnen aan de 12" sectie en dan verwacht ik de tekening wel binnen (eind volgende week ofzo ?)

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

Verkijk je dr niet op, dit is HEEL lastig zelf te zagen met hand circel zaag (vooral als je zo'n antieke hebt als ik). 

Ik ben al aan het rond neuzen voor cnc freeswerk. Als er een grote partij van een dergelijke kast gelevert moet worden is het misschien handiger om de hout paketten op de cnc bank te laten frezen/zagen.

----------


## Rademakers

Voor echt nauwkeurig zaagwerk, gebruik ik een bovenfrees met een MDF-strook als geleider.
Eerst een sleuf van 6-8 mm diep (16-20 mm breed) in twee keer frezen.
Bij dik materiaal, in het midden van de sleuf met een decoupeerzaag de rest doorzagen. Dan met een kopieerfrees netjes afkanten.
Afkanten gaat namelijk een stuk sneller als infrezen.

Op de halve mm nauwkeurig is op deze manier geen enkel probleem, nauwkeuriger is dan ook mogelijk.

Mvg Johan

----------


## michiel

Maar op die manier kan je nooit de benodige hoeken met een beetje nauwkeurigheid zagen... En laat dat nou het lastigste zijn.

----------


## Rademakers

Het kan wel, je moet alleen niet in bestaande hulpmiddelen denken. 
Ik maak bijna alle hulpmiddelen voor het frezen zelf. Daarin zit nou juist de uitdaging  :Wink: .

Tuurlijk is een CNC frees een/de uitkomst.

Als je die niet kunt vinden/huren kun je altijd nog een echt goede cirkelzaag huren. Met een stevige gradenboog en nul-komma-nul graden speling (of je moet die hebben). Met een klein oefenplaatje MDF om de geleiderafstanden makkelijk te bepalen bij het zagen onder een hoek.

Alweer 3 wegen om in Rome te komen  :Smile: .

Mvg Johan

----------


## DJ_Robin

Voor een proto type is dit goed genoeg.
De kast is luchtdicht waar nodig en sluip opzich goed aan. Alleen de hoeken zullen niet helemaal netjes haaks zijn maar dat vind ik voor een prototype niet zo'n probleem.

Als ik de kasten echt ga bouwen laat ik ze zagen/cnc frezen.

M.V.G

----------


## PowerSound

*UPDATE*

Een vriend van mij (VDOSC engineer + Line Array ontwerper) heeft die selenium hoorn al gehoord en is dus NIETS waard. Het is een conische hoorn, en zouden we erg last hebben van reflecties. Ook deze (of een andere) inbouwen in de 8" Hoorn is een slecht idee, aangezien een te grote shaduw zou geven op de 8". (zeker bij de hogere fq's van de Mid driver).

In een 10" hoorn zou het beter gaan.

Ik geef jullie die info, we doen ermee wat we willen, maar ik trust die man ! Heeft een Line-Arraytje ontworpen, amaai...

----------


## michiel

Ik heb ook flink zitten twijfelen waar die hf driver het beste zou kunnen komen. Ik verwacht dat coaxiaal in de mid hoorn de beste compromise is. Optimaal is het natuurlijk niet. Maar in de 12" hoorn zou denk ik nog minder zijn. Je hoog straalt dan vanaf een erg laag punt, dus zul je de gehele toppen hoog moeten plaatsen.
Draai je de top in z'n geheel om, dan heb je het zefde probleem met het mid.

Dan blijven er twee optie's over. in de mid hoorn, of een apart compartiment vor het HF. En dat laatste heb ik liever niet. Dat vind ik een beetje ruimte verspillen (ze zijn al groot zat). Maar, je kan de hf sectie plaatsen waar je wilt. Niemand die je tegenhoud om een beetje aan het ontwerp te sleutelen.

----------


## hans_s

Misschien een beetje off topic, maar is er al eens gekeken naar de BMS 4090 of de 4092? Erg leuk zo'n coaxiaal 2weg driver...

http://www.bmspro.com/products/4590p.html

----------

